# '17 TN PG Tyreke Key (10/7/2016)



## Jason Svoboda

*Point Guard*
Celina (TN) Clay County
*AAU:* Tennessee Bobcats

*Ht: *6'2" | *Wt:* 180 lbs


----------



## pbutler218

Apparently this kid committed to the Sycamores? Story on Tribune-Star web site.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

pbutler218 said:


> Apparently this kid committed to the Sycamores? Story on Tribune-Star web site.



Jason didn't create a thread on the kid 48 hours before the story broke for no reason... lol


----------



## blueblazer

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Jason didn't create a thread on the kid 48 hours before the story broke for no reason... lol



Confirmed by multiple sources


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Congrats to @tyreke_23k committed to Indiana State  basketball; assist to bulldog teammates for the reveal pic.twitter.com/uEQHEIHt6i— Rob Edwards (@CoachE_Cchs) October 7, 2016


----------



## ISUCC

welcome! Maybe we can get a game with Tennessee or Vanderbilt while he's at ISU.


----------



## Bluethunder

Welcome Tyreke!  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Welcome Tyreke!  I believe you will like ISU!


----------



## Southgrad07

Awesome! We needed a combo guard in this class...the positive is he put up some ridiculous numbers last year. The negavite is it was against 1a Tennessee competition. Hopefully this is a classic case of a talented player slipping through the cracks due to his hs competition. Welcome to the family Mr.Key!


----------



## Bluethunder

http://www.phenomhoopreport.com/new...preview-6-2-2017-tyreke-key-tennessee-bobcats


----------



## Huntr1970

I have watched this kid play most of his high school career.He is very humble and team player he could put up alot more numbers if he wanted to.Check out his AAU results he can play with anyone.He will probaly be Mr basketball in class A this year.He has been overlooked and will be a big surprize .Can't wait to see him play for you guys, we sure have loved watching him .He can get the crowd going you will see kid can play.


----------



## pbutler218

Huntr1970 said:


> I have watched this kid play most of his high school career.He is very humble and team player he could put up alot more numbers if he wanted to.Check out his AAU results he can play with anyone.He will probaly be Mr basketball in class A this year.He has been overlooked and will be a big surprize .Can't wait to see him play for you guys, we sure have loved watching him .He can get the crowd going you will see kid can play.



Thanks for your input. Keep us posted throughout the season on his progress. It looks like he has some serious leaping ability?


----------



## Huntr1970

Yes he had several dunks last year.I know he had over 30 .He has gotten stronger this summer our school team went 25 and 1 this summer only losing one game to AAA school we lost some size from last year but I think we will make another state run.


----------



## treeman

It always makes me nervous when we sign a kid "out of nowhere" but this kid looks like he is an exception. Hopefully he takes that under-the-radar mentality and works his ass off in a Sycamore uniform  and helps take us to the promise land. Welcome aboard Tyreke!


----------



## BrokerZ

treeman said:


> It always makes me nervous when we sign a kid "out of nowhere" but this kid looks like he is an exception. Hopefully he takes that under-the-radar mentality and works his ass off in a Sycamore uniform  and helps take us to the promise land. Welcome aboard Tyreke!



Agreed. Welcome to th Tree Family, Tyreke! We sort of have a history of small high school guys performing well, so hopefully Tyreke will be a good one to add to that list.  We either reached here or found a diamond in the rough, under-the-radar guy.  I'll definitely be rooting for him to succeed.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I think "out of nowhere" or "reached" is unfair.  He was a Mr. Basketball candidate last year as a Jr.  Give him credit for what he has done.


----------



## BrokerZ

sycamorebacker said:


> I think "out of nowhere" or "reached" or is an exaggeration.  He was a Mr. Basketball candidate last year as a Jr.  Give him credit for what he has done.



I think it's perfectly reasonable to question how his skills will translate from TN class A ball to the Valley.  They kid is clearly talented, but has he been tested? The same questions applied to Kitch when he came out, but he was 6'10".  I'm taking nothing away from what Tyreke's done - the dude's crushed his competition. 

I think it's appropriate to assume we're taking a chance here.  It's one that I'm okay with, but it's a chance.


----------



## sycamorebacker

BrokerZ said:


> I think it's perfectly reasonable to question how his skills will translate from TN class A ball to the Valley.  They kid is clearly talented, but has he been tested? The same questions applied to Kitch when he came out, but he was 6'10".  I'm taking nothing away from what Tyreke's done - the dude's crushed his competition.
> 
> I think it's appropriate to assume we're taking a chance here.  It's one that I'm okay with, but it's a chance.



I disagree.  He played AAU.

""_Tyreke Key is a popular guy here at the Best of the South. And he should be. 

The 6-foot-2 guard from the Tennessee Bobcats is one of the best scorers in the tournament and has given recruiters plenty of things to think about. 

Key pumped in 27 points to open the Friday schedule up did so against a good Team Blueprint team. College coaches lined up from end to end to watch the guard from Celina (TN) Clay County High School. 

Key said he currently holds offers from UT Martin, Tennessee Tech, Furman and Evansville, he said. All of these programs have seen him so far at the Best of the South. 

Head coaches from Murray State, Western Kentucky, Lipscomb, and Northern Kentucky have all logged hours watching Key here at the Best of the South, too.  

“I’m looking for the best fit. Do they have good players? Do I get along with their players? All of that stuff will be important,” he said."" _


----------



## Sycamore Proud

We took a chance on another kid a few years ago.  He wasn't heavily recruited out of high school and turned out ok.  We called him jo13.  Not saying this kid is that way, but he is worth taking the chance on him.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Sycamore Proud said:


> We took a chance on another kid a few years ago.  He wasn't heavily recruited out of high school and turned out ok.  We called him jo13.  Not saying this kid is that way, but he is worth taking the chance on him.



I don't think we "took a chance" on JO and I don't think we are taking a chance on TK.  I guess it's just a matter of your personal definition of "taking a chance."

JO was an Indiana all-star.  I saw him play at Ben Davis and I thought he could have beaten them by himself.  I didn't feel like we were taking a chance at all.


----------



## Huntr1970

sycamorebacker said:


> I don't think we "took a chance" on JO and I don't think we are taking a chance on TK.  I guess it's just a matter of your personal definition of "taking a chance."
> 
> JO was an Indiana all-star.  I saw him play at Ben Davis and I thought he could have beaten them by himself.  I didn't feel like we were taking a chance at all.


 I think everyone is gonna be surprised, Key is a great kid and very hard worker he can handle the ball well very long first step and draws alot of fouls.He will take it to the hole most of time but can shoot the 3 very well but has not had any one yet to keep him off the rim including AAU. Tenn. Tech coach was at several games last year and offered first I watched him play one game this summer in techs gym at camp he dropped 45 in that game tech coach sit close to me shaking his head while watching.The last class A Mr basketball went to memphis and plays alot i feel like Tyreke is much better than he was just my opinion.


----------



## Huntr1970

Last year class A Mr basketball went to Belmont but has not played yet. Jerimiah Martin was before him and is at Memphis.


----------



## Huntr1970

sycamorebacker said:


> I don't think we "took a chance" on JO and I don't think we are taking a chance on TK.  I guess it's just a matter of your personal definition of "taking a chance."
> 
> JO was an Indiana all-star.  I saw him play at Ben Davis and I thought he could have beaten them by himself.  I didn't feel like we were taking a chance at all.


 I think everyone is gonna be surprised, Key is a great kid and very hard worker he can handle the ball well very long first step and draws alot of fouls.He will take it to the hole most of time but can shoot the 3 very well but has not had any one yet to keep him off the rim including AAU. Tenn. Tech coach was at several games last year and offered first I watched him play one game this summer in techs gym at camp he dropped 45 in that game tech coach sit close to me shaking his head while watching.The last class A Mr basketball went to memphis and plays alot i feel like Tyreke is much better than he was just my opinion.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I don't think anyone here thought we took a chance with Jake.  Only other schools felt tat way.  Key seems to be much like Jake it that respect.  I'm really looking forward to see him in the Blue and White.


----------



## treeman

sycamorebacker said:


> I think "out of nowhere" or "reached" is unfair.



Not trying to hi-jack this thread. But how is calling it "out of nowhere" unfair? Jason literally created a thread about this kid (and nobody replies to it) then 2 days later he commits. If you read up on Tyreke he even says ISU was late in recruiting him. This literally if is the definition of "out of nowhere".

With that being said, the more I read about the young man the more I like him. He seemed to be heavily recruited by the most of the mid-majors in the ohio valley. He was obviously held back because of the "small school" label, because statistically he is EXTREMELY impressive. Like i said in my previous post, hopefully he keeps a chip on his shoulder and comes to Terre Haute with something to prove!


----------



## TreeTop

Welcome Tyreke!

Good luck in your D1 career!

The Valley is a great basketball conference.  Course, you already knew that.


----------



## sycamorebacker

treeman said:


> Not trying to hi-jack this thread. But how is calling it "out of nowhere" unfair? Jason literally created a thread about this kid (and nobody replies to it) then 2 days later he commits. If you read up on Tyreke he even says ISU was late in recruiting him. This literally if is the definition of "out of nowhere".



I think he committed before Jason put him on here.  I guess we disagree.  I thought the term "out of nowhere" was used to indicate that this guy was unknown and we just happened to stumble on someone with talent but unproven. 
Well, it doesn't matter.  I just thought the statements were inaccurate and did not show the appreciation for what we might have gotten here based on his clippings.

And, of course, it's sweet getting someone that UE has offered!!!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> *I think he committed before Jason put him on here.*



No shit?? I thought Jason created the thread, Greg Lansing saw it on here and decided to throw an offer to the kid!! You mean to tell me that the kid committed prior to the thread being created?? Crazy talk :shocked2:

I honestly think you all are arguing over semantics - literally talking about the definition of words and the intended use of the word. I see no point in that - I think if you look throughout history most of the recruits that we sign have a thread on here created about them months if not years prior to them actually signing. I think it's somewhat unique that a thread was just created about the kid 2 days prior to him committing. Thus, I don't think it's wrong for certain people on here who follow the recruiting closely to have a little apprehension because of that. 

With that being said, all of the recruiting conversations are funny to me. Unless you have personally seen a kid play in an actual game how can you fairly draw a conclusion about what that kid can do and how his game will translate? It's like asking Greg Lansing right before he signs a kid, "so you think this kid is pretty good huh?" Ummmm yeah, I offered him a full ride to play D1 college basketball - I think he is pretty good. (I mean why would you ever ask a coach that) I think the Indiana State staff as a whole evaluates talent better than any of us can. You could question about how they utilize that talent or how they develop talent but can you really question how they evaluate talent? Does anyone here think we are not getting the right kids? Me thinks, Lansing and his staff have seen all the kids play in person prior to offering them (not just a highlight tape) - so they probably have a pretty good idea what they are getting when they offer said athlete. 

I will conclude with this, when Bryant McIntosh verballed to Indiana State here is a list of schools who had offered him: Indiana State, Kent State, Buffalo, Western Michigan, Kennesaw State, Ball State, UNC-Greensburo, Miami (OH), Northern Kentucky. Now I don't know about you, but I don't find that list to be much more impressive than the list of offers Key had. Admittedly, McIntosh was drawing high major interest but he didn't have any offering at the time. We all know how this story ended. I recently heard from someone familiar with college basketball recruiting but not a coach that mid major coaches will literally find a kid they like and hope he gets hurts. Because if he gets hurt that's the only way he will end up at a mid major. 

The moral to my post is, find any adjective you want do describe Key and how we came about landing him. At the end of the day you just have to trust the fact that this coaching staff knows what our greatest needs are and how they are going to go about filling them.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> The moral to my post is, find any adjective you want do describe Key and how we came about landing him. At the end of the day you just have to trust the fact that this coaching staff knows what our greatest needs are and how they are going to go about filling them.



I have a lot of faith.  I generally trust people to do their jobs. 
Not sure about Key's position.  If he is like a Scott, then he won't be playing PG.  With the 2 spots remaining, do we assume that we are wanting to sign a PG and a SF?   Even if Key is a PG, another would not be too many if some of them can shoot or play combo.  And apparently, JB and TK can shoot.

My bias is that is hard to have too many guards that can handle and pass, especially if they can shoot/drive.
(Sorry if that is a DUH statement)

We have said this is a big year for recruiting; and, so far, I'm feeling good about it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> No shit?? I thought Jason created the thread, Greg Lansing saw it on here and decided to throw an offer to the kid!! You mean to tell me that the kid committed prior to the thread being created?? Crazy talk :shocked2:



Bout time Greg understands how this is supposed to work.

:ballspin:


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Talked to a current UT hoops hall of famer and former Indiana All-Star over the weekend and he said this young man is the real deal, good enough for me. We need to give this young man and coach Lansing the benefit of the doubt for no other reason than we don't have a reason not to. Welcome Tyreke.


----------



## Huntr1970

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Talked to a current UT hoops hall of famer and former Indiana All-Star over the weekend and he said this young man is the real deal, good enough for me. We need to give this young man and coach Lansing the benefit of the doubt for no other reason than we don't have a reason not to. Welcome Tyreke.


I will say again,He is gonna be a big surprize!!!You guys don't know me but I been watching him for 3 Years .


----------



## Huntr1970

His highschool will stream alot of his home games I will post a link when the season starts with game times and you can see him in action


----------



## 4Q_iu

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Talked to a current UT hoops hall of famer and former Indiana All-Star over the weekend and he said this young man is the real deal, good enough for me. We need to give this young man and coach Lansing the benefit of the doubt for no other reason than we don't have a reason not to. Welcome Tyreke.




Curious who your source was; I can't think of any Indiana All-Stars that played MBB at Tennessee, much less ones that were inducted into the UT Hall of Fame


Looking forward to T.Key lacing em up for the Trees


----------



## sycamorebacker

Huntr1970 said:


> I will say again,He is gonna be a big surprize!!!You guys don't know me but I been watching him for 3 Years .



I don't have any doubt.  I really don't know what these guys are talking about.  They act like he's never seen a basketball before.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I don't think this has been posted.  (per hoopseen.com)

"_The Tennessee Bobcats finished off a very strong showing at the 2016 Atlanta Jam in the champion’s circle with the 17U Gray trophy. The trek to the title game was hard-fought and the hardware was well-earned with a 73-67 win over AC Georgia. 

Tyreke Key, an easy all-tournament selection, was terrific all week long and capped off the first three days of the spring NCAA Live Period with a statement 28 points in the title game. Key was one of the best guards in the field and scored all over the floor. 

He had help from unsigned guard Seth Battle, who pumped in 17 points in the title game. Cade Crosland added 11 in the victory. 

AC Georgia wasn’t going down without a fight. The Atlanta-based squad is balanced and rich with talent. AC was led by Phlandrous Fleming (16 points), Jonathan King (15 points), Jaden Stanley (14 points) and Phil Cirillo (10 points). "
_

I saw some of him on video.  Appears to not have the explosive speed of a high major, so we got him!  A great recruit for us to replace Scott?  Looks capable of playing the PG.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I believe #3 white is our guy.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I thought he looked fine.  He had the handle and speed to get to the hoop a lot.  Team player.  Consider that he was a JR on an AAU team, and he apparently scores a lot on that team.

I thought he would fit right in with the better guards we have had for the last several years.


----------



## pbutler218

Maybe he will turn out to be the next Harry Marshall! He surprised everyone!!


----------



## sycamorebacker

pbutler218 said:


> Maybe he will turn out to be the next Harry Marshall! He surprised everyone!!




This is not going to be a surprise to me.  He is miles ahead of Marshall.  Good height and good frame.  Handles and finishes with either hand.  Can penetrate and pass.  


He had 18 pts, 6 Reb, and 3 A

7/12 2FG
0/1 3FG
4/7 FT


----------



## Huntr1970

sycamorebacker said:


> This is not going to be a surprise to me.  He is miles ahead of Marshall.  Good height and good frame.  Handles and finishes with either hand.  Can penetrate and pass.
> 
> 
> He had 18 pts, 6 Reb, and 3 A
> 
> 7/12 2FG
> 0/1 3FG
> 4/7 FT


That is one of the worst games I seen him play just wait you gonna like him trust me. They got first game next Tuesday night against AA  Livingston.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

LOI is in per Sycamores Basketball Twitter.


----------



## Huntr1970

Jason Svoboda said:


> LOI is in per Sycamores Basketball Twitter.



https://app.krossover.com/intelligence/reel/25427


----------



## Huntr1970

This link is his jr highlights thought I would share


----------



## pbutler218

Very impressive highlights!! Thanks for sharing. Looks like he is an exciting player!! Looking forward to seeing him in Sycamore blue!!


----------



## Huntr1970

pbutler218 said:


> Very impressive highlights!! Thanks for sharing. Looks like he is an exciting player!! Looking forward to seeing him in Sycamore blue!!



Season starts tonight he has got alot stronger this summer looks like he is flying higher can't wait to watch.


----------



## Huntr1970

Huntr1970 said:


> Season starts tonight he has got alot stronger this summer looks like he is flying higher can't wait to watch.



Tyreke had 47 points in game tonight against much bigger AA school Livingston he looked awesome


----------



## pbutler218

Huntr1970 said:


> Tyreke had 47 points in game tonight against much bigger AA school Livingston he looked awesome



Holy Cow! Sounds like he got his season off to a great start.


----------



## Bluethunder

pbutler218 said:


> Holy Cow! Sounds like he got his season off to a great start.



Yea, I would call that a pretty good start to your senior year.


----------



## Huntr1970

Bluethunder said:


> Yea, I would call that a pretty good start to your senior year.


I would not be surprized if he don't avg.in mid 30,s this year he is a scoring machine


----------



## BankShot

Huntr1970 said:


> https://app.krossover.com/intelligence/reel/25427



Had to luv that "jump ball" backdoor play...wish ISU could draw that kinda stuff up on the chalkboard.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I don't know if we've had a player like this.


----------



## pbutler218

It's amazing how he dunks with ease for ''only'' being 6'2!! He reminds me of a kid from Terre Haute named Steve Hart who went to IU before transferring  to ISU a few years ago.


----------



## BlueBleeder

He does remind me of Steve Hart somewhat.  His all around game really reminds me of Dwyane Lathan.  Lathan was an exciting player and hopefully we can have 4 solid years from Tyreke at Lathan's level and better!


----------



## sycamorebacker

I thought of Lathan and Hart, but Key is a guard with some PG skills that Lathan did not have. I think Key looks a lot better than Lathan.  I don't remember ever having a player that looks like that.


----------



## pbutler218

sycamorebacker said:


> I thought of Lathan and Hart, but Key is a guard with some PG skills that Lathan did not have. I think Key looks a lot better than Lathan.  I don't remember ever having a player that looks like that.



Appears to be a MUCH better ball-handler than Lathan IMO.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Lathan was a pretty good basketball player. Not that anyone here said he wasn't any good and he defiantly struggled with his handles at times. Not many could get to the rim and finish with contact better than Lathan and he wasn't a bad shooter either. I think once a player is gone for a few years it's easy to forget what they brought to the program - I thought all-and-all Lathan gave us 3 pretty good years of basketball here.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Yes he did.  As I recall, he struggled some with decision-making one year, but corrected that his final season.


----------



## Huntr1970

Tyreke had another great game finished with 46 points and 3 two handed slams very fun to watch


----------



## Huntr1970

Huntr1970 said:


> Tyreke had another great game finished with 46 points and 3 two handed slams very fun to watch


Game 3 tonight another awesome performance finished with 36 points that's 47,46,and 36 pretty good avg.started for Sr. Season


----------



## treeman

Huntr1970 said:


> Game 3 tonight another awesome performance finished with 36 points that's 47,46,and 36 pretty good avg.started for Sr. Season



Huntr1970 thank you for keeping us posted on how Tyreke is doing his senior year. I was just wondering if you could post local newspaper articles and put links on here if there is ever the opportunity to watch one of his games on the computer. But thanks for what you do!


----------



## goindystate

here's a link to his hometown newspaper, but you need to be a subscriber to read any articles

http://www.citizen-statesman.com/v2/content.aspx?IsHome=1&MemberID=2179&ID=47048


----------



## Huntr1970

goindystate said:


> here's a link to his hometown newspaper, but you need to be a subscriber to read any articles
> 
> http://www.citizen-statesman.com/v2/content.aspx?IsHome=1&MemberID=2179&ID=47048



www.Dalehollowhorizon.com. this will cover the sports better I think it is 15.00 a year will keep track on him


----------



## Huntr1970

Huntr1970 said:


> www.Dalehollowhorizon.com. this will cover the sports better I think it is 15.00 a year will keep track on him



Tyreke's highschool team has two home games before first of the year one is Friday 11-25  the other is 12-6  you can check out www.claycountyhigh.com at 6:00 pm thats central time here they may stream it live they are commercials that goes with it but you will see most of the action.I am not sure that they will stream it but they do most of them if they can find someone to do it.


----------



## Huntr1970

Huntr1970 said:


> Tyreke's highschool team has two home games before first of the year one is Friday 11-25  the other is 12-6  you can check out www.claycountyhigh.com at 6:00 pm thats central time here they may stream it live they are commercials that goes with it but you will see most of the action.I am not sure that they will stream it but they do most of them if they can find someone to do it.



Tyreke got his 2000 point tonight finished with 37.The school record is over 2900 set by Joey Coe his daughter is playing for Western Ky now.


----------



## Huntr1970

Huntr1970 said:


> Tyreke got his 2000 point tonight finished with 37.The school record is over 2900 set by Joey Coe his daughter is playing for Western Ky now.



Tyreke with another good game had 6 three pointers with 45 total points .He is up for player of the week in Tn.for second week which he won last week.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I don't think averaging 41 a game over the last 2 games is all that impressive when will he score 60 in a game. Come on Tyreke do something


----------



## BrokerZ

Tyreke's scoring is certainly impressive.  I am curious if there are any box scores from these games, though.  How efficiently is he scoring these points?  What do the rest of his stats look like such as assists, turnovers, steals, etc.?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I don't think averaging 41 a game over the last 2 games is all that impressive when will he score 60 in a game. Come on Tyreke do something


Right? No Wilt 100 point game, no care. 

/sarcasm


----------



## treeman

BrokerZ said:


> Tyreke's scoring is certainly impressive.  I am curious if there are any box scores from these games, though.  How efficiently is he scoring these points?  What do the rest of his stats look like such as assists, turnovers, steals, etc.?



good question. But if you are scoring mid-40's a game, how many shots do you have to take to not be efficient?


----------



## BrokerZ

treeman said:


> good question. But if you are scoring mid-40's a game, how many shots do you have to take to not be efficient?



That depends on the metric you wish to use, and I'm honestly not sure how I would grade efficiency for a high schooler.  I'd probably put it somewhere at 40% since he's a perimeter player.  I'm just curious if he's also filling the stat sheet elsewhere.

We know he can score the ball.  What else does he do well?


----------



## sycamorebacker

BrokerZ said:


> That depends on the metric you wish to use, and I'm honestly not sure how I would grade efficiency for a high schooler.  I'd probably put it somewhere at 40% since he's a perimeter player.  I'm just curious if he's also filling the stat sheet elsewhere.
> 
> We know he can score the ball.  What else does he do well?



All I know is if he can score 45, make 6 3's in a game, and folks on here were comparing his vertical to Lathan, I'll take him.


----------



## Huntr1970

sycamorebacker said:


> All I know is if he can score 45, make 6 3's in a game, and folks on here were comparing his vertical to Lathan, I'll take him.


We'll it's about a 5 hour drive you guys should get togeather make a trip just see how efficient he is usually about 10 boards 3 steals 4 assist about two slams I think I seen about two turnovers in 5 games i can't keep up with stats hard enough to keep up with points.I post this stuff to let you know how he is doing but seems to me some still looking for the bad in him He is signed so let's get behind him and only make him better.


----------



## Huntr1970

Huntr1970 said:


> We'll it's about a 5 hour drive you guys should get togeather make a trip just see how efficient he is usually about 10 boards 3 steals 4 assist about two slams I think I seen about two turnovers in 5 games i can't keep up with stats hard enough to keep up with points.I post this stuff to let you know how he is doing but seems to me some still looking for the bad in him He is signed so let's get behind him and only make him better.



And if our not impressed at all I will buy your gas for your trip back.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Huntr1970 said:


> We'll it's about a 5 hour drive you guys should get togeather make a trip just see how efficient he is usually about 10 boards 3 steals 4 assist about two slams I think I seen about two turnovers in 5 games i can't keep up with stats hard enough to keep up with points.I post this stuff to let you know how he is doing but seems to me some still looking for the bad in him He is signed so let's get behind him and only make him better.



Oh let me be a voice of reason here for you since you don't know any of these folks. I don't think that anyone here is really looking for the bad in Tyreke. In fact I think most are very excited about this young man, at least in conversations that I've had with many forum members off-line. I think some might think it seems a little too good to be true?! No slight of him at all if that is the case, in fact a compliment - not many programs in the country recruiting kids at any level scoring at the rate in which this young man is. Also, his signing kind of came out of no where - we have recruiting profiles on here from most of the recruits in the country and almost all of the players our staff is watching or has offered. This signing came out of no where so it kind of makes people around here a little skeptical in general - why hadn't anyone gotten to him before us? We start creating profiles on kids as freshman and follow them through their entire prep career... Maybe that helps you understand the questions being asked a little more. 

So I wouldn't take it too personally - people have viewed this thread 4,600 times or about 1,500 more than the next closest signing Fayette Stone. I think people are pretty intrigued and really appreciate the updates! If your viewing the questions or skepticisum as disrespect or skepticisum then I'd advise against that. We have a pretty educated and deadicated group of fans that visit this forum. Most of them take time to view box scores, view highlight tapes and many even to see our recruits play in high school and or AAU. People are just interested that is all.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Huntr1970 said:


> We'll it's about a 5 hour drive you guys should get togeather make a trip just see how efficient he is usually about 10 boards 3 steals 4 assist about two slams I think I seen about two turnovers in 5 games i can't keep up with stats hard enough to keep up with points.I post this stuff to let you know how he is doing but seems to me some still looking for the bad in him He is signed so let's get behind him and only make him better.



You think some posters here are negative?  Maybe some a little sarcastic?  Others clueless concerning the game of college basketball?  You think that there might be a few here who appreciate his shooting skills and your efforts to keep us informed?  You could be correct!  It also could be a bunch of fans trying to contain there excitement and expectations of a pretty much unknown talent.  It's not that we don't like him; it's just that we don't know him yet.  He will be great in the Blue and White.


----------



## Huntr1970

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Oh let me be a voice of reason here for you since you don't know any of these folks. I don't think that anyone here is really looking for the bad in Tyreke. I think in fact most are very excited about this young man, at least in conversations that I have had with many forum members off line. I think some might think it seems a little too good to be true?! No slight of him at all if that is the case, in fact a compliment - not many programs in the country recruiting kids at any level scoring at the rate in which this young man is. Also, his signing kind of came out of no where - we have recruiting profiles on here from most of the recruits in the country and almost all of the players our staff is watching or has offered. This signing came out of no where so it kind of makes people around here a little skeptical in general - why hadn't anyone gotten to him before us?
> 
> So I wouldn't take it to personally - people have viewed this thread 4,600 times or about 1,500 more than the next closest signing Fayette Stone. I think people are pretty intrigued and really appreciate the updates! If your viewing the questions or skepticisum as disrespect or skepticisum then I'd advise against that. We have a pretty educated and deadicated group of fans that visit this forum. Most of them take time to view box scores, view highlight tapes and many even to see our recruits play in high school and or AAU. People are just interested that is all.



Thank you I may have been a little harsh with that .


----------



## BrokerZ

Yeah I'm not sure why anyone would take my questions as criticism.  Sometimes questions can just be taken at face-value and not read into unnecessarily.  I'm trying to learn more about him...that's all. 

The kid can ball, no doubt.  We're all very intrigued and interested in what he can become in a Sycamore uniform.  Everyone glows about how great he can score and how athletic he is.  Lansing himself said it so when interviewed about him after the LOI was signed.  I am simply curious what his other stats look like.  Is he scoring an empty 40 a game; meaning, is he taking 40 shots to get there?  Is he also pulling down 27 boards a game?  0 rebounds a game?  Does he defend as well as he shoots? Is he getting his other teammates involved and protecting the basketball. Etc., etc., etc.  That's all I'm after...just some additional information.


----------



## Huntr1970

BrokerZ said:


> Yeah I'm not sure why anyone would take my questions as criticism.  Sometimes questions can just be taken at face-value and not read into unnecessarily.  I'm trying to learn more about him...that's all.
> 
> The kid can ball, no doubt.  We're all very intrigued and interested in what he can become in a Sycamore uniform.  Everyone glows about how great he can score and how athletic he is.  Lansing himself said it so when interviewed about him after the LOI was signed.  I am simply curious what his other stats look like.  Is he scoring an empty 40 a game; meaning, is he taking 40 shots to get there?  Is he also pulling down 27 boards a game?  0 rebounds a game?  Does he defend as well as he shoots? Is he getting his other teammates involved and protecting the basketball. Etc., etc., etc.  That's all I'm after...just some additional information.



I will try to get that info may be a few more games to get a good average he plays out front on defense he  could get more rebounds down low but gets alot of steals and dunks this way they press alot usually 4 quarters. They are avg about 80 points a game. '


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Huntr1970 said:


> Thank you I may have been a little harsh with that .


No worries. I was being sarcastic and if you've got any other kids that can drop 40 on the regular down there, please be sure to report them to the Sycamores hoops staff. Or if you have any 6'8"+ bigs that can rebound, block shots and defend.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> No worries. I was being sarcastic and if you've got any other kids that can drop 40 on the regular down there, please be sure to report them to the Sycamores hoops staff. Or if you have any 6'8"+ bigs that can rebound, block shots and defend.



Preferably anyone who scores 40 plus a game. Quite frankly I'm shocked we are getting anyone that is scoring at the clip this kid is scoring out. I don't care who you are playing against (what level of competition) you have to be well rounded as a ball player to be putting up the kind of numbers this kid is putting up. It's quite interesting to say the least.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Maybe the link Bluethunder posted in the first page of this thread should have told us all we needed to know: 

_*During his junior season at Clay County High School in Celina, Tennessee, Key averaged 28 points, 8 boards, 4 assists, and 3 steals per game en route to a First All State nomination. He was also one of 3 finalists for the honor of Tennessee’s Mr Basketball.*_

He does it all in other words.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I'm EXTREMELY, EXTREMELY excited to sign a player of his caliber.  I think many of us are trying to control our excitement.  It's a long ways from now to the 20-21 season and many things can happen.  We almost lost Scott his freshman year.  

He is definitely coming in with great credentials.


----------



## Huntr1970

sycamorebacker said:


> I'm EXTREMELY, EXTREMELY excited to sign a player of his caliber.  I think many of us are trying to control our excitement.  It's a long ways from now to the 20-21 season and many things can happen.  We almost lost Scott his freshman year.
> 
> He is definitely coming in with great credentials.


I got a few numbers on his first 4 games this  is avg.42 points 9 rebounds and 5 assist had one low game on rebounds other 3 games was 12,11,and 10.


----------



## treeman

Huntr1970 said:


> I got a few numbers on his first 4 games this  is avg.42 points 9 rebounds and 5 assist had one low game on rebounds other 3 games was 12,11,and 10.



what the hell are his teammates doing?????

Great job Tyreke!


----------



## sycamorebacker

Huntr1970 said:


> I got a few numbers on his first 4 games this  is avg.42 points 9 rebounds and 5 assist



And sells beer at halftime?


----------



## Huntr1970

sycamorebacker said:


> And sells beer at halftime?



Tyreke had another good one tonight with 44 points against a strong  Ky. Team we got the win.


----------



## Huntr1970

Huntr1970 said:


> Tyreke had another good one tonight with 44 points against a strong  Ky. Team we got the win.


https://www.krossover.com/articles/krossovertopplays-12-02-16/
Tyreke  is number 2 IN THIS LINK


----------



## Huntr1970

Huntr1970 said:


> https://www.krossover.com/articles/krossovertopplays-12-02-16/
> Tyreke  is number 2 IN THIS LINK



My bad he is number 3


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Huntr1970 said:


> Tyreke had another good one tonight with 44 points against a strong  Ky. Team we got the win.


I thought we discussed this. No 100 point triple double games, no care. 

:laugh:

Really excited about this kid coming in.


----------



## TreeTop

https://twitter.com/claycountydawgs/status/804480317771939840


----------



## Huntr1970

TreeTop said:


> https://twitter.com/claycountydawgs/status/804480317771939840



Tyreke had 37 tonight in a blowout game he didn't play much in second half.I know he had 4 dunks maybe 5 lost count  They got a tuff game next week against a bigger AA  school that is 6 and 0.


----------



## Huntr1970

Huntr1970 said:


> Tyreke had 37 tonight in a blowout game he didn't play much in second half.I know he had 4 dunks maybe 5 lost count  They got a tuff game next week against a bigger AA  school that is 6 and 0.


Clay County beat number 3 ranked Macon County in AA 86 to 81 Tyreke scores 49 points  he is leading scorer in all classes in the state at the present time.


----------



## Bluethunder

Huntr1970 said:


> Clay County beat number 3 ranked Macon County in AA 86 to 81 Tyreke scores 49 points  he is leading scorer in all classes in the state at the present time.



Having never seen him play, or the teams he is playing against, it is still impressive to put up those kinds of numbers when each team he plays against obviously knows he is the guy to stop and yet still can't seem to do it.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Bluethunder said:


> Having never seen him play, or the teams he is playing against, it is still impressive to put up those kinds of numbers when each team he plays against obviously knows he is the guy to stop and yet still can't seem to do it.



In his highlights of last year, I thought he looked capable of scoring LOTS of different ways.  Exciting!


----------



## Huntr1970

sycamorebacker said:


> In his highlights of last year, I thought he looked capable of scoring LOTS of different ways.  Exciting!


He ia taking it to the rim most of the time if they collapse on him we got some kids that can light up the three so that keeps him a lane but he can go threw places that don't seem possible they know what's coming but can't stop it fun to watch


----------



## meistro

Huntr1970 said:


> He ia taking it to the rim most of the time if they collapse on him we got some kids that can light up the three so that keeps him a lane but he can go threw places that don't seem possible they know what's coming but can't stop it fun to watch


Wish he was eligible right now.


----------



## meistro

Huntr1970 said:


> He ia taking it to the rim most of the time if they collapse on him we got some kids that can light up the three so that keeps him a lane but he can go threw places that don't seem possible they know what's coming but can't stop it fun to watch



How's he doing lately? I'm hearing that we got a steal with him.


----------



## Huntr1970

meistro said:


> How's he doing lately? I'm hearing that we got a steal with him.


 He is still playing good had 36 tonight against a AA Macon County In Christmas tournament Championship game his avg is still around the 40 points a game  they got the win tonight.


----------



## Huntr1970

Huntr1970 said:


> He is still playing good had 36 tonight against a AA Macon County In Christmas tournament Championship game his avg is still around the 40 points a game  they got the win tonight.



http://www.tennessean.com/story/spo...y-became-nashville-areas-top-scorer/96198252/


----------



## Huntr1970

Huntr1970 said:


> http://www.tennessean.com/story/spo...y-became-nashville-areas-top-scorer/96198252/



TYREKE had nice game tonight against a district team finished with 44 points a couple 3's one nice block and 3 rim shaking slams several steals. Looked very impressive this team had one kid about 6.7   that could not slow him down.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Huntr1970 said:


> TYREKE had nice game tonight against a district team finished with 44 points a couple 3's one nice block and 3 rim shaking slams several steals. Looked very impressive this team had one kid about 6.7   that could not slow him down.



Good stuff! Thanks for the updates good luck to him and the rest of the team closing out the season.


----------



## pbutler218

Looking forward to Tyreke coming in next year to help turn ISU basketball fortunes around!!


----------



## Southgrad07

http://www.hoopseen.com/news/general/201701/tn-prep-hoops-latest-volunteer-state

http://herald-citizen.com/stories/key-blows-up-in-second-half-to-beat-monterey,19383?

This was the game he was referring to. Wish there was some game film out there on him from this year.


----------



## swsycamore

Do you think Lansing will let him play the whole game


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

swsycamore said:


> Do you think Lansing will let him play the whole game



Probably not all that ironic that Sellersburg, IN is a 20 minute drive to Corydon, IN.


----------



## Huntr1970

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Probably not all that ironic that Sellersburg, IN is a 20 minute drive to Corydon, IN.


Tyreke had another good game tonight finished with 41 points a couple 3's and a bunch of driving to the basket.


----------



## BrokerZ

I'm liking the fact that it seems Tyreke is taking the ball to the bucket instead of settling for jump shots.  He's obviously hitting a few outside shots, but we need more guys that can break down a defense and attack the basket.  As of today, we're 189th in the country in free throw attempts.  Last year, we were 90th.  We need a guy like Tyreke that can get into the lane and draw the defense in to either draw fouls at the rim or provide open looks for others on the outside.

Keep it up, Tyreke!


----------



## sycamorebacker

BrokerZ said:


> I'm liking the fact that it seems Tyreke is taking the ball to the bucket instead of settling for jump shots.  He's obviously hitting a few outside shots, but we need more guys that can break down a defense and attack the basket.  As of today, we're 189th in the country in free throw attempts.  Last year, we were 90th.  We need a guy like Tyreke that can get into the lane and draw the defense in to either draw fouls at the rim or provide open looks for others on the outside.
> 
> Keep it up, Tyreke!



I guess you saw his highlights from last year.  He literally "flies" to the hoop through traffic from any angle.  Very exciting.


----------



## Huntr1970

sycamorebacker said:


> I guess you saw his highlights from last year.  He literally "flies" to the hoop through traffic from any angle.  Very exciting.



Didn't get to go to game tonight but listening on radio,Tyreke had 21 points 4 rebounds and didn't play last min of the first quarter.I wonder how the other 3 quarters will go .lol


----------



## Huntr1970

Huntr1970 said:


> Didn't get to go to game tonight but listening on radio,Tyreke had 21 points 4 rebounds and didn't play last min of the first quarter.I wonder how the other 3 quarters will go .lol


He has 29 at the half with 3 dunks.He may not see much of 2nd half.


----------



## Huntr1970

Huntr1970 said:


> He has 29 at the half with 3 dunks.He may not see much of 2nd half.



Looks like he gonna end with 45 took him out mid through the last quarter.


----------



## Huntr1970

Huntr1970 said:


> Looks like he gonna end with 45 took him out mid through the last quarter.



https://video-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v...=5dfe3ba676b3d0b8e02afc1ee92d46e4&oe=588AFAFB one of his dunks tonight


----------



## Huntr1970

Huntr1970 said:


> https://video-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v...=5dfe3ba676b3d0b8e02afc1ee92d46e4&oe=588AFAFB one of his dunks tonight


https://app.krossover.com/intelligence/reel/143596
 Here is some Sr highlights you been asking for.


----------



## BrokerZ

Huntr1970 said:


> https://app.krossover.com/intelligence/reel/143596
> Here is some Sr highlights you been asking for.



Thanks for sharing these. I needed something positive to watch today. I'm excited to have Tyreke next year.


----------



## Huntr1970

BrokerZ said:


> Thanks for sharing these. I needed something positive to watch today. I'm excited to have Tyreke next year.



What do you guys think about what you see in these highlights,I know it is highschool but still to avg.at the 40 A game pretty good. I hope you enjoy him as much as we have the last 4 years he sure has brought us a full house ever night that he is on the floor.


----------



## treeman

My questions/concerns after watching the highlight film is, why in the world do these opposing teams sag off of him at the 3 point line so much? and why don't deny him the ball when he doesn't have it? 

If I was an opposing coach and the other team had a guy that routinely goes for 40 a night, i'm face guarding him with my quickest most athletic kid on him and telling him "Tyreke does not catch the ball tonight. do you understand?" 

As far as the sagging off on the 3 point line, it could mean 1 of 3 things to me. 1. They are just terribly coached and have no idea what they are doing. 2. They have to respect Key's driving ability, so they must sag off a little. Or 3. Tyreke's "weakness" is the 3-ball and the opposing teams pick their poison and let him shoot it (he obviously makes all the 3's in his highlight film). 

Huntr1970 if you have a link to Tyrekes stat's this year, I think it will clear up the picture a little better.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Yes, there are two things that are obvious.  The defense is terrible and he can really score.  It just seems to me that he has an incredible touch on layups.  Of course, we are watching the highlights, but I think it was mentioned that he is shooting 77%?  He looks very good and he looks like one of our best recruits ever.  I'm going to say a guard version of John Sherman Williams.


----------



## Huntr1970

treeman said:


> My questions/concerns after watching the highlight film is, why in the world do these opposing teams sag off of him at the 3 point line so much? and why don't deny him the ball when he doesn't have it?
> 
> If I was an opposing coach and the other team had a guy that routinely goes for 40 a night, i'm face guarding him with my quickest most athletic kid on him and telling him "Tyreke does not catch the ball tonight. do you understand?"
> 
> As far as the sagging off on the 3 point line, it could mean 1 of 3 things to me. 1. They are just terribly coached and have no idea what they are doing. 2. They have to respect Key's driving ability, so they must sag off a little. Or 3. Tyreke's "weakness" is the 3-ball and the opposing teams pick their poison and let him shoot it (he obviously makes all the 3's in his highlight film).
> 
> Huntr1970 if you have a link to Tyrekes stat's this year, I think it will clear up the picture a little better.



He does not shoot as many 3,s as you think usually 3 to 4 a game but if you let him stand and shoot it he will and we wish he would take more 3 pointers but there is not any one yet that can stay with him if you give him an inch he will take it and usually draw a foul or score.There is 3 or 4 kids on this team who can make 3 pointers all day so it is just hard to defend them.He is alot quicker than he looks on film I think it is his stride that fools people how quick he really is.i am sure that there will be stats posted soon for the whole season he is on track to get to 3000 points for his career if they go very far in the region,which they should.He is just a special talent that only comes around about ever 10 or so years.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Huntr1970 said:


> .He is just a special talent that only comes around about ever 10 or so years.



Well to explain how special I think he is; I compared him to John Sherman Williams.  He played for us, and is #7 on the list of all-time D1 college career scorers in the state of Indiana.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Please vote for Tyreke Key 2017 Class 'A' Tennessee Mr Basketball.  #TNBobcatsFam4Life#TNBobcatsAAU🏀 pic.twitter.com/wLD3Gu1VMG— Kevin Feltner (@CoachFelt) January 30, 2017


----------



## Huntr1970

Jason Svoboda said:


> Please vote for Tyreke Key 2017 Class 'A' Tennessee Mr Basketball.  #TNBobcatsFam4Life#TNBobcatsAAU🏀 pic.twitter.com/wLD3Gu1VMG— Kevin Feltner (@CoachFelt) January 30, 2017
Tyreke had a couple nice games this weekend with 35 points and 6 three pointers in Friday night game and i did not make today's game but was told he had 41 points and a couple nice dunks he will be back at it with 3 games this week.


----------



## Southgrad07

Him and Devin Thomas will give us some athletic scoring options we've lacked


----------



## Huntr1970

Southgrad07 said:


> Him and Devin Thomas will give us some athletic scoring options we've lacked


Tyreke had his last regular season home game last night with a great performance with 43 points it's not going to be the same not seeing him in a Clay County Bulldog uniform, but can't wait to follow his college career.He has been a very humble player that has been a joy to watch.We enter district playoffs next week win or lose its been a good 4 years we wish him the best of luck.I will be up there at some point next year to watch .


----------



## Blue Streaker

Thanks for all the updates


----------



## Huntr1970

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/cchs-...&utm_medium=social&utm_content=20170213161836


----------



## Huntr1970

CatchTyreke streaming live tonight girls are playing now boys will be after it with link above


----------



## Huntr1970

Huntr1970 said:


> CatchTyreke streaming live tonight girls are playing now boys will be after it with link above



Don't know if anyone is watching this team that  they are playing not very good.Tyreke has 30 at the half.


----------



## Huntr1970

Ended with 43 did not play last quarter


----------



## meistro

Gets down the court and to the basket in a hurry.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Huntr1970 said:


> Ended with 43 did not play last quarter



Let's hope you get to make a lot of trips to Terre Haute to see Tyreke!  

I did a MapQuest, and it's only a 5 hour and 23 minute drive from Clay County.

After you do that like 3 or 4 times.....there will be nothing to it!!!


----------



## Huntr1970

Gotta Hav said:


> Let's hope you get to make a lot of trips to Terre Haute to see Tyreke!
> 
> I did a MapQuest, and it's only a 5 hour and 23 minute drive from Clay County.
> 
> After you do that like 3 or 4 times.....there will be nothing to it!!!



It don't take that long I deer hunted in Crawfordsville for ten or so years made that dtive plenty of times.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Huntr1970 said:


> It don't take that long I deer hunted in Crawfordsville for ten or so years made that dtive plenty of times.



If you come to a game in Terre Haute in November or December I'd gladly put you on some deer - bow or crossbow only though.


----------



## Huntr1970

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> If you come to a game in Terre Haute in November or December I'd gladly put you on some deer - bow or crossbow only though.


Sounds great I love to bowhunt I will look you up in November.


----------



## Huntr1970

Huntr1970 said:


> Sounds great I love to bowhunt I will look you up in November.



Tyreke got his 3rd district tourney MVP tonight as the Clay County Bulldogs won its 3rd strait district championship.In the tournament he had 43 points in first game and 26 in tonight's game with a final score of 57 to 42 .Region starts Saturday night with a game at home. He is getting close to school scoring record which is 2962  not sure yet how close he is but I will find out.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I've been waiting on him to score in the 20's. cancel his $$$


----------



## Huntr1970

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I've been waiting on him to score in the 20's. cancel his $$$


He had 3 charges called on him in first half he had to slow down.


----------



## Huntr1970

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...CCAwAQ&usg=AFQjCNG4qvIwU0yzZSDX6K6xbZ0EJjmg8A


----------



## TreeTop

Huntr1970 said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...CCAwAQ&usg=AFQjCNG4qvIwU0yzZSDX6K6xbZ0EJjmg8A



Gonna finish his career with more than 3K points, pretty incredible.


----------



## Blue Streaker

To put his scoring in perspective Minnett from Terre Haute South is the schools all time leading scorer and will finish will somewhere in the vicinity of 1700 points


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Blue Streaker said:


> To put his scoring in perspective Minnett from Terre Haute South is the schools all time leading scorer and will finish will somewhere in the vicinity of 1700 points



Yes but...

Most of THS history is in the MIC one of the best athletic conferences in the nation. Very rarely does a kid rack up statistics early in his career due to the talent ahead of him as well as the competition being faced.

Not to take away anything from Key but not a fair comparison at all. It does provide some perspective of how impressive Key has been as THS has had some talent over the years!


----------



## Huntr1970

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Yes but...
> 
> Most of THS history is in the MIC one of the best athletic conferences in the nation. Very rarely does a kid rack up statistics early in his career due to the talent ahead of him as well as the competition being faced.
> 
> Not to take away anything from Key but not a fair comparison at all. It does provide some perspective of how impressive Key has been as THS has had some talent over the years!



I doubt Key would have broke Coe's record if Coe would have had the 3 pointer he was a great shooter and no telling how many 3 pointers he would have had in his 4 yr career.Also Coe had two teammates that had over 2000 points .Coe was one of those players as a freshman could flat out score.Key has been improving ever year and has much more athletic ability both were great highschool players. I think key has the ability to be great at the next level but to be a big time scorer in college he will need to change his game he will not be able to get to the rim like he does now but he can shoot the ball well who knows how good he will be  I think he will be a good player with potential to be great.


----------



## Huntr1970

Huntr1970 said:


> I doubt Key would have broke Coe's record if Coe would have had the 3 pointer he was a great shooter and no telling how many 3 pointers he would have had in his 4 yr career.Also Coe had two teammates that had over 2000 points .Coe was one of those players as a freshman could flat out score.Key has been improving ever year and has much more athletic ability both were great highschool players. I think key has the ability to be great at the next level but to be a big time scorer in college he will need to change his game he will not be able to get to the rim like he does now but he can shoot the ball well who knows how good he will be  I think he will be a good player with potential to be great.


Coach Lansing was at Clay County game tonight as Tyreke broke the 3000 point mark.We got the win with score of 102 to 61
Tyreke had 38 points and 2 for 4 from the 3 point line while the team came out hot hit 13 three pointers total.They have big game Tuesday night against a team that was ranked number 2 in state most of season.


----------



## Huntr1970

Huntr1970 said:


> Coach Lansing was at Clay County game tonight as Tyreke broke the 3000 point mark.We got the win with score of 102 to 61
> Tyreke had 38 points and 2 for 4 from the 3 point line while the team came out hot hit 13 three pointers total.They have big game Tuesday night against a team that was ranked number 2 in state most of season.


I did a little research when I got home only 19 players in Tn. high school career have broke 3000 points I did recognize a couple names on that list Anfernee Hardaway and Tony Delk. That is impressive just to be on that list.


----------



## Southgrad07

Coach had a ton  of nice things to say about tk on the radio show. Very rare for him to talk about a recruit. Can't  wait to see him in action!


----------



## Huntr1970

Southgrad07 said:


> Coach had a ton  of nice things to say about tk on the radio show. Very rare for him to talk about a recruit. Can't  wait to see him in action!



Clay County gets the win tonight on Goodpasture the number 2 ranked in the state,advance to finals of there region.Tyreke had 27 points 10 rebounds and I know 3 blocks maybe more.Final score was 61 to 51 .They will advance to finals Thursday night we done beat both the teams that are left 3 times each but you never know it is March.


----------



## Huntr1970

Huntr1970 said:


> Clay County gets the win tonight on Goodpasture the number 2 ranked in the state,advance to finals of there region.Tyreke had 27 points 10 rebounds and I know 3 blocks maybe more.Final score was 61 to 51 .They will advance to finals Thursday night we done beat both the teams that are left 3 times each but you never know it is March.



CLAY COUNTY wins  region in a close game final score 48 to 43,Tyreke was MVP not sure on points scored tonight  will post later.We play Monday night at home in sub state game if we win it we will be down to final 8 in state.We have beat this team 2 times this year by  more than 20.CLAY County gym will sell out for this one.


----------



## Huntr1970

Huntr1970 said:


> CLAY COUNTY wins  region in a close game final score 48 to 43,Tyreke was MVP not sure on points scored tonight  will post later.We play Monday night at home in sub state game if we win it we will be down to final 8 in state.We have beat this team 2 times this year by  more than 20.CLAY County gym will sell out for this one.


Tyreke had 32 points two 3 pointers and 2 big blocks at the end of the game.


----------



## Huntr1970

Huntr1970 said:


> Tyreke had 32 points two 3 pointers and 2 big blocks at the end of the game.



Clay County wins sub state game 55 to 38 .Tyreke had 22 points with 2 big slams they will announce tomorow night if he gets Mr. Basketball.We will play in state tourney week from thursday.Just 8 teams left now.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Wishing  good luck to Tyreke and his team in the tournament.  Getting the Mr. Basketball award would be icing on the cake.


----------



## Huntr1970

Sycamore Proud said:


> Wishing  good luck to Tyreke and his team in the tournament.  Getting the Mr. Basketball award would be icing on the cake.


http://www.nfhsnetwork.com/events/tssaa/da9df203a3  this is link to streaming live tonight with the picking of the Mr and Miss basketball in Tn.starts at 8 est time.


----------



## Huntr1970

Huntr1970 said:


> http://www.nfhsnetwork.com/events/tssaa/da9df203a3  this is link to streaming live tonight with the picking of the Mr and Miss basketball in Tn.starts at 8 est time.



TYREKE KEY  is the winner of Mr basketball in class A.


----------



## pbutler218

A huge congrats to him!!


----------



## meistro

Huntr1970 said:


> TYREKE KEY  is the winner of Mr basketball in class A.



Awesome! Congratulations Tyreke!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

He is going to look so great in Blue and White!


----------



## Bluethunder

Congrats to him, that is quite an honor!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

You get the impression reading about him that he's the once and a lifetime kind of athlete for a lot of fans and even some coaches for his community. This is a highschool kid that's become a hometown hero of sorts signing autographs for 30 minutes after games. Very cool to read about and many congratulations to him for his achievements to date!


----------



## BlueSycamore

http://prepweekly.com/stratos-rocke...iss-basketball-awards-and-girls-state-tourney


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Who was the last Mr. Basketball from any state that became a Sycamore?


----------



## Southgrad07

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> Who was the last Mr. Basketball from any state that became a Sycamore?



Want to say Jay Tunnell...but I could be wrong


----------



## Bluethunder

I believe you are right.  Tunnel was Mr. Basketball in Kansas.  

Menser was runner up I believe to Luke Recker back in the 90s.  

Those are the only two I can remember in recent history being mentioned in the Mr. Basketball discussion.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Southgrad07 said:


> Want to say Jay Tunnell...but I could be wrong



Tunnell is the only one I know of, ever.


----------



## Southgrad07

Looks like he beat out Parker Stewart who is an Ole Miss recruit..So not like there is no D1 talent floating around his level...Key's team is not favored in the state tourney from what i've gathered though.


----------



## SycamoreSage

*Jerry Newsom*

I am fairly certain that Jerry Newsom was runner-up to Dennis Brady of Lafayette for Indiana's Mr. Basketball in 1964.


----------



## Huntr1970

Southgrad07 said:


> Looks like he beat out Parker Stewart who is an Ole Miss recruit..So not like there is no D1 talent floating around his level...Key's team is not favored in the state tourney from what i've gathered though.



Stewart kid is already out they didn't win there district,don't count Clay County out if they get to hitting some threes and the defense goes man will then Tyreke will take over.I think we will win first round then it will get tuff.We already beat one team on other side of bracket by 20 plus points twice.


----------



## Huntr1970

They will be streaming the games next week I will post the link they are not free but it does not cost much.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreSage said:


> I am fairly certain that Jerry Newsom was runner-up to Dennis Brady of Lafayette for Indiana's Mr. Basketball in 1964.



I think Williams, Pillow and Menser might have been close also.


----------



## BlueSycamore

Southgrad07 said:


> Want to say Jay Tunnell...but I could be wrong



Tunnell had one memorable game for sure. Lights out.


----------



## BlueSycamore

Think the Sycamores have not had many Indiana All-Stars over the years let alone a Mr. Basketball?  Yes, here & there but not recently.


----------



## sycamorebacker

BlueSycamore said:


> Think the Sycamores have not had many Indiana All-Stars over the years let alone a Mr. Basketball?  Yes, here & there but not recently.



True.  When we had Odum, Gant and Kitch, that may have been the only time we've ever had 3 at one time.  They have become very sporadic.


----------



## Huntr1970

sycamorebacker said:


> True.  When we had Odum, Gant and Kitch, that may have been the only time we've ever had 3 at one time.  They have become very sporadic.



There was a really good article written on Tyreke in the local paper I don't have any link to it but it is posted all over his Facebook page if you have a good I phone you can pull it up and read it..


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamorebacker said:


> I think Williams, Pillow and Menser might have been close also.



We've had 7 Mr BBall R/U as Sycamores:

  1992       Steve Hart                        Terre Haute South Braves  -- transferred from iu

  1989       Kenny Rowan                     Northview Knights 

  1964       Jerry Newsom                    Columbus Bulldogs

  1963       Rich Mason                        East Chicago Washington Senators -- transferred from northwestern

  1957       Howard Dardeen                 Terre Haute Gerstmeyer Blackcats -- transferred from kentucky

  1953       Harley Andrews                  Terre Haute Gerstmeyer Blackcats -- transferred to louisville, after us army stint (believe he was drafted)

  1940       Henry Pearcy                     Martinsville Artesians


----------



## Hooper

4Q_iu said:


> We've had 7 Mr BBall R/U as Sycamores:
> 
> 1992       Steve Hart                        Terre Haute South Braves  -- transferred from iu
> 
> 1989       Kenny Rowan                     Northview Knights
> 
> 1964       Jerry Newsom                    Columbus Bulldogs
> 
> 1963       Rich Mason                        East Chicago Washington Senators -- transferred from northwestern
> 
> 1957       Howard Dardeen                 Terre Haute Gerstmeyer Blackcats -- transferred from kentucky
> 
> 1953       Harley Andrews                  Terre Haute Gerstmeyer Blackcats -- transferred to louisville, after us army stint (believe he was drafted)
> 
> 1940       Henry Pearcy                     Martinsville Artesians




Menser not a runner up to Recker?


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamorebacker said:


> True.  When we had Odum, Gant and Kitch, that may have been the only time we've ever had 3 at one time.  They have become very sporadic.




The entire roster of Indiana All-Stars who suited up for the Fightin' Trees


SeasonPlayerHigh School2011Justin GantTerre Haute North Patriots2010Jake Kitchell(Union Mills, LaPorte Co.)    South Central Satellites2009Jake OdumTerre Haute South Braves2006Cole Holmstrombloomington south panthers2005Adam Arnold(Decatur) Bellmont Braves1998Djibril Kantebloomington north cougars1997Michael MenserBatesville Bulldogs1997Chad HunterNew Albany Bulldogs1996Ben AndersonBenton Central Bison1993Jim CruseTerre Haute North Patriots1992Steve HartTerre Haute South Braves1991LaSalle Thompson(Indpls) Pike Red Devils1990Juda ParksEast Chicago Central Cardinals1990Marcus Johnson(Indpls) Pike Red Devils1989Kenny Rowan(Brazil)  Northview   Knights 1986Eddie BirdSprings Valley Blackhawks1985Michael SmithSouth Bend LaSalle Lions1984Lee MooreFt Wayne Elmhurst Trojans1982John Sherman WilliamsIndpls Washington Continentals 1982Myron ChristianEvansville Bosse Bulldogs1980Kevin ThompsonTerre Haute South Braves1976Brad MileyRushville Lions1974Larry BirdSprings Valley Blackhawks1971Steve PhillipsPlymouth Pilgrims1967George PillowIndpls Shortridge Blue Devils1965Howard HumesMadison Cubs1964Jerry NewsomColumbus Bulldogs1964Steve HollenbeckColumbus Bulldogs1963Rich MasonEast Chicago Washington Senators1962Jim CroneConnorsville Spartans1962Marvin WillettEminence Eels1960Marc DennyBedford Stonecutters1957Howard DardeenTerre Haute Gerstmeyer Blackcats1954Arley AndrewsTerre Haute Gerstmeyer Blackcats1953Harley AndrewsTerre Haute Gerstmeyer Blackcats1953Jack WiltroutSouth Bend Central Bears1948Roger AdkinsMartinsville Artesians1946Charlie FoutyTerre Haute State Young Sycamores1945Max WoolseyLinton Miners1943Jim PowersSouth Bend Central Bears1940Henry PearcyMartinsville Artesians


----------



## 4Q_iu

Hooper said:


> Menser not a runner up to Recker?




I used this source http://www.ibcacoaches.com/news-events/indiana_versus_kentucky_all-star_games.aspx

They have every roster -- even the retro-actively selected teams for the WW II years...

Mr BBall has an asterisk; the rest are listed by vote -- unless there's a hidden reason, theyre not listed by alpha character (player or name)



 * Luke Recker, DeKalb​ Kyle Runyan, Madison-Grant​ Travis Best, Frankfort​ Jared Chambers, Union (Dugger)​ Tom Geyer, Lawrence North​ Cameron Stephens, Fort Wayne South​ Chris DesJean, Franklin Central​ Chad Hunter, New Albany​ Caleb Springer, Logansport​ Chad LaCross, East Noble​ Michael Menser, Batesville​ Charlie Wills, Angola​ Cedric Moodie Jr., South Bend Washington​ Jamaal Davis, Merrillville​ *Head coach: *Mike   Armstrong, Perry Meridian​ *Assistant coach: *Mark   James, Franklin Central​ *Assistant coach: *Mel   Siefert, Batesville​


----------



## Hooper

4Q_iu said:


> I used this source http://www.ibcacoaches.com/news-events/indiana_versus_kentucky_all-star_games.aspx
> 
> They have every roster -- even the retro-actively selected teams for the WW II years...
> 
> Mr BBall has an asterisk; the rest are listed by vote -- unless there's a hidden reason, theyre not listed by alpha character (player or name)
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=&]* Luke Recker, DeKalb[/FONT]​ [FONT=&]Kyle Runyan, Madison-Grant[/FONT]​ [FONT=&]Travis Best, Frankfort[/FONT]​ [FONT=&]Jared Chambers, Union (Dugger)[/FONT]​ [FONT=&]Tom Geyer, Lawrence North[/FONT]​ [FONT=&]Cameron Stephens, Fort Wayne South[/FONT]​ [FONT=&]Chris DesJean, Franklin Central[/FONT]​ [FONT=&]Chad Hunter, New Albany[/FONT]​ [FONT=&]Caleb Springer, Logansport[/FONT]​ [FONT=&]Chad LaCross, East Noble[/FONT]​ [FONT=&]Michael Menser, Batesville[/FONT]​ [FONT=&]Charlie Wills, Angola[/FONT]​ [FONT=&]Cedric Moodie Jr., South Bend Washington[/FONT]​ [FONT=&]Jamaal Davis, Merrillville[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&]Head coach: [/FONT]*[FONT=&]Mike   Armstrong, Perry Meridian[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&]Assistant coach: [/FONT]*[FONT=&]Mark   James, Franklin Central[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&]Assistant coach: [/FONT]*[FONT=&]Mel   Siefert, Batesville[/FONT]​



I think it may be off.  Pretty sure Menser was second.

http://www.indystar.com/story/sports/high-school/2015/04/09/kemp-randolph-conley/25522347/


----------



## BankShot

http://www.indystar.com/story/sports/high-school/2015/04/09/kemp-randolph-conley/25522347/

Menser was Mr. Basketball Runnerup to Recker...


----------



## 4Q_iu

Hooper said:


> I think it may be off.  Pretty sure Menser was second.
> 
> http://www.indystar.com/story/sports/high-school/2015/04/09/kemp-randolph-conley/25522347/





Thanks -- I'm guessing Neddeentrip can't / won't do the research prior to 1988...

The IBCA should put out a better product.

What's interesting is the rest of the IBCA's rosters (.pdfs) match the rosters printed in an Indianapolis Star 'Indiana All-Star' Yearbook (they printed them for the 50th anniversary of the series in 1989...

have to wonder if the IBCA got lucky OR if the Star began listing the players differently...


----------



## SycamoreFan317

4Q_iu said:


> Curious who your source was; I can't think of any Indiana All-Stars that played MBB at Tennessee, much less ones that were inducted into the UT Hall of Fame
> 
> 
> Looking forward to T.Key lacing em up for the Trees



Mike Edwards or AKA as the "Greenfield Gunner" man is virtually a legend in Tennessee. 
http://www.greenfieldreporter.com/2017/03/10/lighting_it_up/


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Mike Edwards or AKA as the "Greenfield Gunner" man is virtually a legend in Tennessee.
> http://www.greenfieldreporter.com/2017/03/10/lighting_it_up/



Had a guy from Greenfield during my Frosh yr. '69 in Jones Hall (Dennis Andrews) that talked about him ...

During the Summer IN-KY Game, we drove to L-ville's packed Freedom Hall to watch HS All-stars, IN squad led by George McGinnis.  Man have things changed...


----------



## Huntr1970

BankShot said:


> Had a guy from Greenfield during my Frosh yr. '69 in Jones Hall (Dennis Andrews) that talked about him ...
> 
> During the Summer IN-KY Game, we drove to L-ville's packed Freedom Hall to watch HS All-stars, IN squad led by George McGinnis.  Man have things changed...



The NFHSnetwork.com. will stream all of the Tn state basketball games .Tyreke will be playing tomorrow at 2:45 ct.The AAA  teams started today you can watch all the games for 10.00 if you set up an account it is good for 30 days then you just cancel through email.I am watching games now but will be there tomorrow for Clay County game.A gold ball sure would be a good way for Tyreke to go out hope for 3 more wins.


----------



## krwilson2

BankShot said:


> Had a guy from Greenfield during my Frosh yr. '69 in Jones Hall (Dennis Andrews) that talked about him ...
> 
> During the Summer IN-KY Game, we drove to L-ville's packed Freedom Hall to watch HS All-stars, IN squad led by George McGinnis.  Man have things changed...



The IN / KY All-Star Game is being played here in E-town a few miles from my house.  The high school I work at has one of the KY players.  They'll be lucky to get 800 people in a gym that seats about 4k.


----------



## Huntr1970

krwilson2 said:


> The IN / KY All-Star Game is being played here in E-town a few miles from my house.  The high school I work at has one of the KY players.  They'll be lucky to get 800 people in a gym that seats about 4k.


Tyreke had 32 points at the half Clay is up by 4


----------



## Huntr1970

Huntr1970 said:


> Tyreke had 32 points at the half Clay is up by 4



Tyreke broke the state record with 54  points we got the win by 15


----------



## Blue Streaker

lol yes is like Todd Golden was at Keygame today. Tyreke had 54 points.


----------



## Southgrad07

Holy shit lol


----------



## Coach

http://www.tennessean.com/story/spo...ent-scoring-record-win-over-loretto/99094120/


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Coach said:


> http://www.tennessean.com/story/spo...ent-scoring-record-win-over-loretto/99094120/


Don't care what level hoops he is playing, there are some quality ball skills on display there. If he keeps developing like he has in high school, we definitely have a steal.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> Don't care what level hoops he is playing, there is some quality ball skills on display there. If he keeps developing like he has in high school, we definitely have a steal.



What I like about him is how he finds the seams in the defense.  He'll go to the rim, to the right, to the left, or stop short to get his shot off.


----------



## BrokerZ

Southgrad07 said:


> Holy shit lol



What he said.


----------



## Huntr1970

BrokerZ said:


> What he said.


He likes 11 points to break all time single season scoring record hope he gets that one tomorrow.


----------



## Bally #50

Huntr1970 said:


> Tyreke broke the state record with 54  points we got the win by 15



Folks, I sure hope we don't forget about this guy because he is _already_ signed. We need to do everything we can to make sure he feels at home in BLUE (within NCAA rules, of course). I still have a bad taste for the B. McIntosh deal.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Huntr1970 said:


> He likes 11 points to break all time single season scoring record hope he gets that one tomorrow.


Held by Kentucky's and NBAer Tony Delk. Loved watching Delk play when he was in college.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bally #47 said:


> Folks, I sure hope we don't forget about this guy because he is _already_ signed. We need to do everything we can to make sure he feels at home in BLUE (within NCAA rules, of course). I still have a bad taste for the B. McIntosh deal.



I'm not going to roll out the red carpet for him and treat him any different than any other recruit. Why would he even want that? Treat him just as you would treat any recruit and give him a fair chance to play at this level and enjoy! That is all. I for one, don't really give a damn what you accomplish in high school. You have to be able to put it all together when you go away to college. You get to be independent for the first time in your life, you got to make good decisions, you have to continue to work hard if not harder than you ever have before, you have to succeed in the classroom etc. etc. I hope he's an all time great - but I hope that for every recruit that commits to Indiana State. 

And no disrespect to what he's accomplished and props to the coaching staff for finding this one. He's probably had one of the best high school seasons in the entire country at any level this season. A lot of people around here talk about Cooper Neese head to Butler yadda yadda. I've seen the competition he plays against and his numbers didn't touch what Key put up this year. Special stuff.


----------



## Bally #50

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I'm not going to roll out the red carpet for him and treat him any different than any other recruit. Why would he even want that? Treat him just as you would treat any recruit and give him a fair chance to play at this level and enjoy! That is all. I for one, don't really give a damn what you accomplish in high school. You have to be able to put it all together when you go away to college. You get to be independent for the first time in your life, you got to make good decisions, you have to continue to work hard if not harder than you ever have before, you have to succeed in the classroom etc. etc. I hope he's an all time great - but I hope that for every recruit that commits to Indiana State.
> 
> And no disrespect to what he's accomplished and props to the coaching staff for finding this one. He's probably had one of the best high school seasons in the entire country at any level this season. A lot of people around here talk about Cooper Neese head to Butler yadda yadda. I've seen the competition he plays against and his numbers didn't touch what Key put up this year. Special stuff.



I totally get what you're saying, SSOM. I simply do not want to see a repeat of the Bryant McIntosh scenario. The situations, I believe are eerily similar and to lose this guy would be devastating. ISU truly offers something special if he sees into the whole picture.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bally #47 said:


> I totally get what you're saying, SSOM. I simply do not want to see a repeat of the Bryant McIntosh scenario. The situations, I believe are eerily similar and to lose this guy would be devastating. ISU truly offers something special if he sees into the whole picture.


Tyreke has signed his LOI with us, McIntosh was just a verbal commitment. Different worlds.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Bally #47 said:


> I totally get what you're saying, SSOM. I simply do not want to see a repeat of the Bryant McIntosh scenario. The situations, I believe are eerily similar and to lose this guy would be devastating. ISU truly offers something special if he sees into the whole picture.



Key has signed.  Not similar to McIntosh at all.


----------



## Bally #50

sycamorebacker said:


> Key has signed.  Not similar to McIntosh at all.



Thanks for clearing that up for me. I wasn't sure if BM had been or not. Let the fun begin. We need some INTENSITY on this team.


----------



## meistro

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I'm not going to roll out the red carpet for him and treat him any different than any other recruit. Why would he even want that? Treat him just as you would treat any recruit and give him a fair chance to play at this level and enjoy! That is all. I for one, don't really give a damn what you accomplish in high school. You have to be able to put it all together when you go away to college. You get to be independent for the first time in your life, you got to make good decisions, you have to continue to work hard if not harder than you ever have before, you have to succeed in the classroom etc. etc. I hope he's an all time great - but I hope that for every recruit that commits to Indiana State.
> 
> And no disrespect to what he's accomplished and props to the coaching staff for finding this one. He's probably had one of the best high school seasons in the entire country at any level this season. A lot of people around here talk about Cooper Neese head to Butler yadda yadda. I've seen the competition he plays against and his numbers didn't touch what Key put up this year. Special stuff.


Good point about Neese.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Looks like they are one win away from winning a State Title! Key laid an egg today...

He only had 34 points.


----------



## Southgrad07

What a bum


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Looks like they are one win away from winning a State Title! Key laid an egg today...
> 
> He only had 34 points.


Only 34? Man, he's loosing his touch!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Tyreke Key (Clay Co.) just broke the single season scoring record (1,312) previously held by Tony Delk (Haywood) @ClayCountyDogs pic.twitter.com/ZSyio76t8O— TSSAA (@TSSAA) March 17, 2017


----------



## Huntr1970

Jason Svoboda said:


> Tyreke Key (Clay Co.) just broke the single season scoring record (1,312) previously held by Tony Delk (Haywood) @ClayCountyDogs pic.twitter.com/ZSyio76t8O— TSSAA (@TSSAA) March 17, 2017

Enjoy this young man you will not find anyone who has worked any harder to get where he is at this point.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Might be a starter from day 1... You can't crown his ass just yet but I don't see why not with Clemons leaving lets see what he can do from day 1. 

PG. Barnes
SG. Scott
SF. Key
PF. ???
C. Rickman


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Mr. Basketball now with 28. @tyreke_23k  4:11 3Q. Clay up 55-49. pic.twitter.com/BMkMTTBiKj— 𝑇𝑜𝑚 𝐾𝑟𝑒𝑎𝑔𝑒𝑟 (@Kreager) March 17, 2017




Wow. My oh my. @tyreke_23k pic.twitter.com/5l2zMsfYQy— 𝑇𝑜𝑚 𝐾𝑟𝑒𝑎𝑔𝑒𝑟 (@Kreager) March 17, 2017




.@tyreke_23k for 2 more. Now with 15. 4:07 2Q. pic.twitter.com/CWlq2ax1EJ— 𝑇𝑜𝑚 𝐾𝑟𝑒𝑎𝑔𝑒𝑟 (@Kreager) March 17, 2017




Smooth move by @tyreke_23k pic.twitter.com/lnPocayuwI— 𝑇𝑜𝑚 𝐾𝑟𝑒𝑎𝑔𝑒𝑟 (@Kreager) March 17, 2017


----------



## Southgrad07

Would love for us to have competent guys at the 3 and be able to treat him like barnes and have him be the 6th man behind a SR (scott). If that doesnt happen that lineup with thomas instead of a ? mark is our best bet for success..awfully small,but it is what it is...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Southgrad07 said:


> Would love for us to have competent guys at the 3 and be able to treat him like barnes and have him be the 6th man behind a SR (scott). If that doesnt happen that lineup with thomas instead of a ? mark is our best bet for success..awfully small,but it is what it is...


That's exactly how I'd prefer it, too. I think he could spell Brenton and you could even have Brenton move to the PG and him play the 2 together. We need to land a quality SF prospect with this newly opened scholarship... it literally could transform the season.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Southgrad07 said:


> Would love for us to have competent guys at the 3 and be able to treat him like barnes and have him be the 6th man behind a SR (scott). If that doesnt happen that lineup with thomas instead of a ? mark is our best bet for success..awfully small,but it is what it is...



I agree... we just don't have it and I'd rather see Key at the 3 than Paige.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I agree... we just don't have it and I'd rather see Key at the 3 than Paige.



Not exactly ageing with you on  this.  It's Paige's spot to lose.  And I would apply that not only to Q but to any other returnee.  Really it's only a matter of words, or should be that way--but you never know.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Sycamore Proud said:


> Not exactly ageing with you on  this.  It's Paige's spot to lose.  And I would apply that not only to Q but to any other returnee.  Really it's only a matter of words, or should be that way--but you never know.



Q isn't good and shouldn't be starting at this level. You can disagree all you want but he started the majority of the season for a team that finished last in the Valley - he clearly didn't earn anything. Every position is up for grabs at this point.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Q isn't good and shouldn't be starting at this level. You can disagree all you want but he started the majority of the season for a team that finished last in the Valley - he clearly didn't earn anything. Every position is up for grabs at this point.



I agree that we had more than one player that was not "good enough."  You need to look at the stats.  Of the top 5 scorers for MVC games, Q is in the top 3 in about every category.  That includes TO's which he needs to improve on.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> I agree that we had more than one player that was not "good enough."  You need to look at the stats.  Of the top 5 scorers for MVC games, Q is in the top 3 in about every category.  That includes TO's which he needs to improve on.



I'm good. It's the off season for us and I'm going to rest and enjoy what Key is doingZ


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> That's exactly how I'd prefer it, too. I think he could spell Brenton and you could even have Brenton move to the PG and him play the 2 together. We need to land a quality SF prospect with this newly opened scholarship... it literally could transform the season.



He looks like an immediate impact/starter to me.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Q isn't good and shouldn't be starting at this level. You can disagree all you want but he started the majority of the season for a team that finished last in the Valley - he clearly didn't earn anything. Every position is up for grabs at this point.




We are taking different approach to the same end.  Q may lose the nod in the first minute of the first practice.  The better of the 2 should win the start.  It is a matter of wording.  What difference does it make if we say Q has to prove he is better than anyone else or Key has to prove he is better than anyone else?  Bottom line is simple--if we don't get more from the 3 spot next season then we did this season, it may very well be as bad as it was this season.

But if we don't get more out of all positions it could be another long year.  We just gotta get better.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Probably not the thread but I imagine 24 hours from now this thread will be flooded with posts about his State Championship so not too worried about it. 

Not a big fan of the guy but think he's a BIG time coach and no one really needs me to say that for it to be true. Greg Marshall was talking about Kentucky and apperntly they have 2 kids on KY roster that had verballed to the Shox. Does anyone else other than me find that amazing? 

For multiple reasons:

1. Our fans and our coaching staff have dwelled on Bryant Macintosh for several years now. Maybe it's because we had never had it happen to us? I have no idea - maybe we should have viewed as more of a positive than contining to dwell on the negative because our coaching staff was looking at the right kid. 

2. If Marshall is at Wichita and he's losing kids to Kentucky?! Oh. My. Lord. I can only take his word for it and that is pretty impressive if the case. He might not be at WSU much longer and they might not be in the Valley much longer. 

3. Not sure how tonight is the first I'm hearing about this? Probably because they curb stomp the Valley regardless and they don't dwell on such things. Either way, they are pretty damn good the way it is even without those kids.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Sycamore Proud said:


> We are taking different approach to the same end.  Q may lose the nod in the first minute of the first practice.  The better of the 2 should win the start.  It is a matter of wording.  What difference does it make if we say Q has to prove he is better than anyone else or Key has to prove he is better than anyone else?  Bottom line is simple--if we don't get more from the 3 spot next season then we did this season, it may very well be as bad as it was this season.



That is all true. Fact is - neither Q or Key is a natural 3 and we shouldn't even be talking about them for that position. They are both either at 1 or a 2 and the fact that we are talking about them competing for a spot at 3 tells us two things. 

1. Paige is a weak 3. Not that Key would be a strong 3 either - but that position that Lansing has tried and tried again to plug him into does not freaking work. 

2. That Barnes and Scott pretty much have the PG and SG roles locked down. Obviously your going to play Scott at the 2. Barnes seems to be the prototypical PG. That leaves the taller and bigger framed Key for the SF positon. Neither he nor Q should be playing this position. Just think, if you had a decent 3 you could have Key and Q coming off the bench to spell Scott and Barnes. Boy how dangerous could that be?


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

I don't think there needs to be so much stress on the prototypical size at the 3 spot.  Many successful mid majors roll with a three guard lineup with guys that can dribble drive and kick out to shooters, the key being having guys at the 4 and 5 that can rebound. Unfortunately, this past year we went with a three guard lineup and no one that can rebound down low.

With that said, I would be thrilled to get a guy like Naz Bohannon to play the three and be an elite rebounder from that position.


----------



## Southgrad07

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> I don't think there needs to be so much stress on the prototypical size at the 3 spot.  Many successful mid majors roll with a three guard lineup with guys that can dribble drive and kick out to shooters, the key being having guys at the 4 and 5 that can rebound. Unfortunately, this past year we went with a three guard lineup and no one that can rebound down low.
> 
> With that said, I would be thrilled to get a guy like Naz Bohannon to play the three and be an elite rebounder from that position.



Disagree..find me one team in our conference or elsewhere that was truly dangerous with 3 dudes starting under 6'2..and for last time yes paige is nowhere near 6'3! I usually have no problem programs pimping a player up a 1/2 or full inch..but we are talking maybe 6'1. Sry, just always have to get that out there when Paige at the 3 is discussed lol..we need help at that position and like ssom said...getting that help would be a double win because all of the sudden our backcourt looks pretty damn good and deep if key and paige dont have to play the 3


----------



## sycamorebacker

Southgrad07 said:


> Disagree..find me one team in our conference or elsewhere that was truly dangerous with 3 dudes starting under 6'2..and for last time yes paige is nowhere near 6'3! I usually have no problem programs pimping a player up a 1/2 or full inch..but we are talking maybe 6'1. Sry, just always have to get that out there when Paige at the 3 is discussed lol..we need help at that position and like ssom said...getting that help would be a double win because all of the sudden our backcourt looks pretty damn good and deep if key and paige dont have to play the 3



I think what you mean (not to put words in your mouth) is that you can play with 3 guards, but not 3 6'0 guards.  This year our team was short.  It's ok to have 3 perimeter players, but you need some height somewhere.  And our deep scoring threat, or lack thereof, made 3 small perimeter players a bad combination.  The one thing that I hope Key brings is the ability to drive and rise up and finish over the defense.  We had NOBODY this year that could finish over defense.  They all had to have a clear path.  
*In today's game you have to drive and drive and drive.  The mid-range offense is gone, and you have to get 3's and layups and draw fouls.* 
A new SF would help if he is good enough to help.  If BK, Rickman, Thomas and Hunermann are all ready to play, it will make our other positions better.

PS:  You don't have to drive all the time IF you have bigs you can feed inside.  Michigan State does more of that and their big guys are strong and good.  (Come on ER and BK -- work hard)


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Southgrad07 said:


> Disagree..find me one team in our conference or elsewhere that was truly dangerous with 3 dudes starting under 6'2..and for last time yes paige is nowhere near 6'3! I usually have no problem programs pimping a player up a 1/2 or full inch..but we are talking maybe 6'1. Sry, just always have to get that out there when Paige at the 3 is discussed lol..we need help at that position and like ssom said...getting that help would be a double win because all of the sudden our backcourt looks pretty damn good and deep if key and paige dont have to play the 3



Hard to disagree with my statement talking about successful mid majors having three guard lineups after watching Middle Tennessee (6'1, 6'2, 6'2). They play Butler tonight who has a starting lineup neup of 6'0, 6'1 and 6'3. Maybe this is just me but I would be happy with either one of those lineups.

Trust me I'm not defending Q playing the three. If you're gonna go small at the three, you have to lights out shooter or shut down defender. He be neither!


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> Hard to disagree with my statement talking about successful mid majors having three guard lineups after watching Middle Tennessee (6'1, 6'2, 6'2). They play Butler tonight who has a starting lineup neup of 6'0, 6'1 and 6'3. Maybe this is just me but I would be happy with either one of those lineups.
> 
> Trust me I'm not defending Q playing the three. If you're gonna go small at the three, you have to lights out shooter or shut down defender. He be neither!



Q had too many TO's.  His other problem is that he did not shoot enough.  He shot 39% on 3's in conference games. Since EC could not shoot, we needed a 3 that would shoot.


----------



## Southgrad07

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> Hard to disagree with my statement talking about successful mid majors having three guard lineups after watching Middle Tennessee (6'1, 6'2, 6'2). They play Butler tonight who has a starting lineup neup of 6'0, 6'1 and 6'3. Maybe this is just me but I would be happy with either one of those lineups.
> 
> Trust me I'm not defending Q playing the three. If you're gonna go small at the three, you have to lights out shooter or shut down defender. He be neither!



 Butler i guess is bringing martin off the bench now (6'6 220ish), but he plays starters minutes at the 3 so that doesn't count to me... Midd tenn is a better comparison and even they have quality 6'5 guys that play off their bench and the potts kid might only be 6'2 but he's built like a tank. Lol if you're are going to roll with 3 small guards at least 1 needs to be a physical freak..either amazing athleticism  or have a potts or tekele cotton type build and mindset. College bball at all levels is just filled with 6'4-6'6 atheltes and without one of your own  you're fighting an uphill battle.


----------



## Bluethunder

I believe Clay County lost in the finals by one, 74-73. 

Tyreke went for 40 and was named tournament MVP and set a few more records (most points in the tournament and one other I think).

Great season young man, really looking forward to seeing you in blue and white.


----------



## Huntr1970

Bluethunder said:


> I believe Clay County lost in the finals by one, 74-73.
> 
> Tyreke went for 40 and was named tournament MVP and set a few more records (most points in the tournament and one other I think).
> 
> Great season young man, really looking forward to seeing you in blue and white.



What a hard loss for Clay County hate to see him go out without the gold ball but he put the first silver we have in our case.What a highschool career we will never see another like him what a joy to get to watch good luck Tyreke, Clay County loves you.Go shine for ISU!!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Need 42....


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> I believe Clay County lost in the finals by one, 74-73.
> 
> Tyreke went for 40 and was named tournament MVP and set a few more records (most points in the tournament and one other I think).
> 
> Great season young man, really looking forward to seeing you in blue and white.


Tyreke Key in the TSSAA tournament: 128 points (42.6 ppg), 39 rebounds (13 rpg), 13 assists (4 apg). He was 44 of 71 from the field.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sometimes it is about opportunity.


No need to worry. @IndianaMBB won't play @IndStMBB anymore after we've won 3 of the last 5. Anytime, anywhere.— SycamorePride.com (@sycamorepride) March 19, 2017


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Tyreke Key receives MVP award at TSSAA State Championships https://t.co/Bm9rY5KGn1— tnsports (@tnsports) March 19, 2017



Video of his scoring today: http://www.tennessean.com/videos/sp...-point-performance-class-title-game/99371390/


----------



## Southgrad07

Tough end to an amazing season. Congrats to him and his team! Looking forward to seeing him next fall!


----------



## Huntr1970

Southgrad07 said:


> Tough end to an amazing season. Congrats to him and his team! Looking forward to seeing him next fall!


I got to watch all 24 teams in the state tournament play last week and there was some good players but I think you guys got the best man on the floor, hard to compare him to the Memphis centers and some of the big guys but if I was picking a team he would have been my first pick.I don't think he would score 40 against the bigger AAA schools but maybe he would get 25 or even 30.I cant wait to see him on the floor with 4 guys that can play well and take most of the defense focus off of him.I think things will be interesting for you guys next season I will be traveling at some  point to come and watch.I will warn you when you see Tyreke he is not a talker most of the time you will get a head nod.He is nervous around a stranger and will not stick around but on the floor he turns into something diffrent.You hardly ever see him without his close friends so I hope he makes a few good ones when he gets there.His goal was to bring home the Gold ball he would not care if he had 5 points or 54 he was as close as he could get without getting it.I gurantee he will be on a mission when he gets there he is always the first one to practice and the last one to leave.Take care of our hero hope he makes you guys one also.


----------



## Coach

Huntr1970 said:


> I got to watch all 24 teams in the state tournament play last week and there was some good players but I think you guys got the best man on the floor, hard to compare him to the Memphis centers and some of the big guys but if I was picking a team he would have been my first pick.I don't think he would score 40 against the bigger AAA schools but maybe he would get 25 or even 30.I cant wait to see him on the floor with 4 guys that can play well and take most of the defense focus off of him.I think things will be interesting for you guys next season I will be traveling at some  point to come and watch.I will warn you when you see Tyreke he is not a talker most of the time you will get a head nod.He is nervous around a stranger and will not stick around but on the floor he turns into something diffrent.You hardly ever see him without his close friends so I hope he makes a few good ones when he gets there.His goal was to bring home the Gold ball he would not care if he had 5 points or 54 he was as close as he could get without getting it.I gurantee he will be on a mission when he gets there he is always the first one to practice and the last one to leave.Take care of our hero hope he makes you guys one also.



No way am I going to put that kind of pressure on a player before he ever laces them up for the Sycamores but there was a young man from down in southern Indiana with a similar personality and an incomparable drive to be the best that made players around him better, shied away from talking about himself and said what he wanted to say on the floor every second of every game he played. Could lightning strike twice for the Sycamores.............to be continued ?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Coach said:


> No way am I going to put that kind of pressure on a player before he ever laces them up for the Sycamores but there was a young man from down in southern Indiana with a similar personality and an incomparable drive to be the best that made players around him better, shied away from talking about himself and said what he wanted to say on the floor every second of every game he played. Could lightning strike twice for the Sycamores.............to be continued ?


Go get some fresh air. I hope Key ends up being a superstar but comparing him (even anecdotally) to one of the best basketball players to have ever laced them up is insane. What is wrong with some of you?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Go get some fresh air. I hope Key ends up being a superstar but comparing him (even anecdotally) to one of the best basketball players to have ever laced them up is insane. What is wrong with some of you?



Here is what we know about Coach. He lives in the past and thinks that everything in the present is beneath what he's seen and experienced. He's also rarely positive about the program, so why shoot him down when he's finally found the silver lining. All-be-it he found it in the most outlandish way - but it's something he could relate to so he's got the feels now.

Given that - he's comparing the personality traits of the two and from all indications he's not wrong. He's comparing the fact that they both came from small schools and yet again he's not wrong. His post doesn't bother me that much as he's pointed out some similarities.

In closing (and I've said it before), this kid deserves an opportunity to come here and prove himself. Don't pretend or convince yourself he's done something in his basketball life before he even gets to Terre Haute. A lot (and I mean a lot) of kids in bigger towns than this kid come from are highschool phenoms - the community falls in love with them and they don't do jack shit at the next level. Let him get his feet on the ground, put in some work and we will all see what he's about soon enough.


----------



## Southgrad07

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Here is what we know about Coach. He lives in the past and thinks that everything in the present is beneath what he's seen and experienced. He's also rarely positive about the program, so why shoot him down when he's finally found the silver lining. All-be-it he found it in the most outlandish way - but it's something he could relate to so he's got the feels now.
> 
> Given that - he's comparing the personality traits of the two and from all indications he's not wrong. He's comparing the fact that they both came from small schools and yet again he's not wrong. His post doesn't bother me that much as he's pointed out some similarities.
> 
> In closing (and I've said it before), this kid deserves an opportunity to come here and prove himself. Don't pretend or convince yourself he's done something in his basketball life before he even gets to Terre Haute. A lot (and I mean a lot) of kids in bigger towns than this kid come from are highschool phenoms - the community falls in love with them and they don't do jack shit at the next level. Let him get his feet on the ground, put in some work and we will all see what he's about soon enough.



Look at you becoming the level headed reasonable one...What happen to the hell raiser I use to know???


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Southgrad07 said:


> Look at you becoming the level headed reasonable one...What happen to the hell raiser I use to know???



I'm growing up in front of your eyes. 31 next Tuesday. It's about time I stop acting a damn fool. Lol


----------



## Bally #50

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I'm growing up in front of your eyes. 31 next Tuesday. It's about time I stop acting a damn fool. Lol



Recognizing the _problem_ is half of the battle, my friend.


----------



## Coach

Jason Svoboda said:


> Go get some fresh air. I hope Key ends up being a superstar but comparing him (even anecdotally) to one of the best basketball players to have ever laced them up is insane. What is wrong with some of you?



Lighten up Frances...............may be your board but you too must learn some yourself.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Coach said:


> Lighten up Frances...............may be your board but you too must learn some yourself.


I got some fresh air. I think Key is the next Russell Westbrook. Gonna average a triple double as a true frosh. I'm pumped!


----------



## Bally #50

One thing's for certain. The comparisons between Ty and Larry Legend are going to be there no matter what we think about how they match up. I did it the first time I read Todd's article, no apologies. First of all, I have been to that town and it is Mayberry-like. If it wasn't for the Dale Hollow docks that are close to it, NOBODY would run thru it. No matter the competition, to put up those numbers is epic and it is going to be difficult to not think optimistically. At least on print, he seems humble and a good teammate and that is getting to be more of a rarity nowadays. Like the Birdman, he liked Terre Haute. To all you people that seem so embarrassed by TH, I repeat *he liked Terre Haute!* It does appeal to many. It did to me coming from Pennsylvania. I like Bloomington too, but the "atmosphere" is different and the Haute is appealing to lots of people. We have to concur on that fact. He plays in Tennessee, a state that has the SAME amount of teams in the Big Dance as Indiana. They do play hoops there and don't forget the biggest school of all University of Tennessee isn't playing in the NCAA's and they play basketball too. 

We have no idea how Tyreke will do at Indiana State but if I could look into the future, I think we have found the best player ISU has had in decades, if not EVER. That is why I worry incessantly about losing him for ANY reason. If he loves Terre Haute (and Indiana State) and stays there for four years, we have certainly found a diamond in the rough. He can take us to some pretty exciting places if he does HALF of what Larry Bird did. Until he plays, we have a very similar "pre-story" but only Ty knows what is ahead of him. It's all work ethic right now and things look promising. As I always say, *time will tell*. So far.....I like what I see.


----------



## bluestreak

Vol Nation discussion on Key
http://www.volnation.com/forum/tennessee-vols-basketball/272825-17-pg-tyreke-key-missed-opportunity-4.html


----------



## Huntr1970

bluestreak said:


> Vol Nation discussion on Key
> http://www.volnation.com/forum/tennessee-vols-basketball/272825-17-pg-tyreke-key-missed-opportunity-4.html



http://usatodayhss.com/2017/video-t...n-alley-oop-was-a-marvel#sthash.nRTfhjUC.uxfs


----------



## Huntr1970

Huntr1970 said:


> http://usatodayhss.com/2017/video-t...n-alley-oop-was-a-marvel#sthash.nRTfhjUC.uxfs



I Been reading the Vol nation stuff on Tyreke ,Its funny how people can see him play two or three times and know eveything about him.Someone said he was not athletic they is funny Tn.does not have a guard that has his weight 195 and that came from Tyreke I ask him myself ,was told his vertical was 38 inches not bad to not be athletic.These guys have no idea what they are talking about and yea he has not played top competition but no one has scored the ball like he has in single A in Tn in past16 years and to do it unselfish like he has is what is impressive.I highly doubt any guard from Tn could score 38 a game playing on the team he did and the way he did just my opinion.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Huntr1970 said:


> I Been reading the Vol nation stuff on Tyreke ,Its funny how people can see him play two or three times and know eveything about him.Someone said he was not athletic they is funny Tn.does not have a guard that has his weight 195 and that came from Tyreke I ask him myself ,was told his vertical was 38 inches not bad to not be athletic.These guys have no idea what they are talking about and yea he has not played top competition but no one has scored the ball like he has in single A in Tn in past16 years and to do it unselfish like he has is what is impressive.I highly doubt any guard from Tn could score 38 a game playing on the team he did and the way he did just my opinion.



I saw a reverse dunk lob that told me all I needed to know about his athletic ability. If you aint athletic you aint pulling off that dunk at ANY level. Vol Nation isn't sure how this kid got out of the state of Tenn. let alone got out without an offer. 

To answer all your questions about what you are reading.


----------



## Huntr1970

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I saw a reverse dunk lob that told me all I needed to know about his athletic ability. If you aint athletic you aint pulling off that dunk at ANY level. Vol Nation isn't sure how this kid got out of the state of Tenn. let alone got out without an offer.
> 
> To answer all your questions about what you are reading.



Someone also said he couldn't shoot he has not had to shoot why shoot a three when you can drive and shoot a lay up.Trust me he can shoot seen him hit 17 in a row from three line shooting off a machine at practice


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Huntr1970 said:


> Someone also said he couldn't shoot he has not had to shoot why shoot a three when you can drive and shoot a lay up.Trust me he can shoot seen him hit 17 in a row from three line shooting off a machine at practice



Fair enough - he shouldn't settle if he doesn't have to and is clearly a plus finisher at the rim at that level - we will see how it translates. A lot of guys can hit shots off the gun - again we will see how it translates. I've not seen anything from him to suggest he's not a shooter anyway. He's a 2 or 3 at this level anyway - he can be a slasher that can shoot. We've had guys like this in the past work out pretty well.


----------



## Huntr1970

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Fair enough - he shouldn't settle if he doesn't have to and is clearly a plus finisher at the rim at that level - we will see how it translates. A lot of guys can hit shots off the gun - again we will see how it translates. I've not seen anything from him to suggest he's not a shooter anyway. He's a 2 or 3 at this level anyway - he can be a slasher that can shoot. We've had guys like this in the past work out pretty well.



I know ever thing I ever say about him is the good stuff so what I do see that he needs to work on number one is defense like most high school players he will need to learn how to defend.I have seen him do well at times but needs to improve alot .They had to protect him in highschool so he didn't get in foul trouble so he did not get to pressure like he can.Also needs to work on a pull up jumper in the short range again he hasn't had to use it kind of like the three ball.I really wished he would have shot the three more cause when he did he looked good just did not have many attempts I would say on avg about 4 per game.He flopps alot when fouled and draws alot of fouls that way but I don't like it let the refs call it I think he would a been a good actor .


----------



## sycamorebacker

A quote I found in a message board from April, '16:


Tyreke Key   6'2" pg  Clay County HS, Celina, TN

Key was a standout this past weekend down in Atlanta playing for the Tennessee Bobcats AAU team.

" With all of the size that the Bobcats had, Key might have been the biggest standout of the weekend as a combo guard. Key plays at small Clay County (TN), but made the most of the bigger stage at Atlanta Jam. He played very physical from the guard position and attacked the rim relentlessly, where he finished plays at and above the rim at a high rate. His style of play was drawing comparisons to Spurs guard Andre Miller and former Wisconsin Badger Jordan Taylor. "


----------



## Huntr1970

sycamorebacker said:


> A quote I found in a message board from April, '16:
> 
> 
> Tyreke Key   6'2" pg  Clay County HS, Celina, TN
> 
> Key was a standout this past weekend down in Atlanta playing for the Tennessee Bobcats AAU team.
> 
> " With all of the size that the Bobcats had, Key might have been the biggest standout of the weekend as a combo guard. Key plays at small Clay County (TN), but made the most of the bigger stage at Atlanta Jam. He played very physical from the guard position and attacked the rim relentlessly, where he finished plays at and above the rim at a high rate. His style of play was drawing comparisons to Spurs guard Andre Miller and former Wisconsin Badger Jordan Taylor. "



https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Aleq9Z1-bNA


----------



## Huntr1970

Link above is interview with Tyreke and his highschool coach


----------



## ISUCC

congrats Tyreke too for being named by USA Today as 2nd team all state for Tennessee

http://usatodayhss.com/2017/2016-17-all-usa-tennessee-boys-basketball-team


----------



## Bally #50

Anyone know how you can be voted Mr. Basketball in a state and only end up on the 2nd team All-State?


----------



## Bluethunder

Probably due to the fact that they elect a Mr. Basketball for each division/class in the state, and many feel that players who are in the large school classes are always better than anyone who plays in a small school class.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Bluethunder said:


> Probably due to the fact that they elect a Mr. Basketball for each division/class in the state, and many feel that players who are in the large school classes are always better than anyone who plays in a small school class.



Yes, the small school players are always going to be assumed to be lesser unless they sign with a high major program. And it was obvious in his videos that he was playing against pretty weak defenses in some games.


----------



## Huntr1970

sycamorebacker said:


> Yes, the small school players are always going to be assumed to be lesser unless they sign with a high major program. And it was obvious in his videos that he was playing against pretty weak defenses in some games.



Yea he did not see the toughest defense all the time but when you still avg. 40 plus against the top 3 teams in the state in single A i think he should a been on first team no one playing in single A had did what he did in a long time.I am confident he could avg.20 or more on any AAA school.I doubt you could put any those guys on his team and did what he did just my opinion.


----------



## Huntr1970

I watched the Hodges kid play all his games in state tourney he has some good moves but does not finish like Tyreke.The lomax kid on second team is a junior and had alot of big offers he is a solid guard and good ball handler but can't score like Tyreke.Some of the others I saw play some I didnt.I did not see the private schools play .The Lawson kid is a beast on the inside he will make some noise in a few year.Hardaway has a future star with him.He will probaly go to Memphis like the other two Lawsons did.


----------



## southernindianaballer

Looking forward to seeing Tyreke in the blue and white - he has some awesome skills!  His PPG speaks for itself.  I tell you.....  I come from a rural small town area and some don't think a really good talent from a small school can compete.  They naturally think the competition is less, the athleticism is less, etc. etc.  You and I both know that doesn't "always" translate to the "not good" model.  Look at Larry Bird - French Lick, IN.  In Indiana 1A and 2A schools whip up on the big boys consistently in some areas...  Talent is talent.  Work ethic is work ethic - it translates to success.  Will the number of small school players that make the big stage be lower...  Naturally, yes.  But they do make it... it is a simple numbers game.  Kick it Tyreke!  Tyreke and Clayton - the dynamic duo.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Forgive me if I'm wrong, but it seems the Sycamores have had some pretty decent ball players from small schools.  I think one of them was Larry Bird.  There will never be another 33, but small school doesn't mean weak player.


----------



## Huntr1970

Sycamore Proud said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but it seems the Sycamores have had some pretty decent ball players from small schools.  I think one of them was Larry Bird.  There will never be another 33, but small school doesn't mean weak player.



I watched Tyreke receive his last awards as a Clay County basketball player at the athletic banquet tonight  his last one was from our state representative as he goes down in the history books for all his accomplishments.


----------



## Huntr1970

Huntr1970 said:


> I watched Tyreke receive his last awards as a Clay County basketball player at the athletic banquet tonight  his last one was from our state representative as he goes down in the history books for all his accomplishments.


 I can't believe how fast this year has gone by.I thought some might want to know Tyreke's old high school team has made it back to the state tournament this year that is four years in a row, this year the team does not have a senior on the team so we have high hopes for next year.


----------



## bluestreak

Huntr1970 said:


> I can't believe how fast this year has gone by.I thought some might want to know Tyreke's old high school team has made it back to the state tournament this year that is four years in a row, this year the team does not have a senior on the team so we have high hopes for next year.



Good luck from all the Tree fans!


----------



## Huntr1970

bluestreak said:


> Good luck from all the Tree fans!



Clay County lost there state game by 3 to a team out of Memphis who was ranked number 1,they had 11 Seniors we had none I look for us to be back next year.Tyreke was there pulling for us.


----------



## Huntr1970

Huntr1970 said:


> Clay County lost there state game by 3 to a team out of Memphis who was ranked number 1,they had 11 Seniors we had none I look for us to be back next year.Tyreke was there pulling for us.



https://amp.tennessean.com/amp/418730002


----------



## Huntr1970

Check out the link Tyreke is still a big star in Tn.


----------



## pbutler218

Huntr1970 said:


> Check out the link Tyreke is still a big star in Tn.



Thanks for posting. Nice article about Tyreke!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Key passed Menser to move into 15th place on the All-Time scoring list today.

He has 1305 points. Assuming he averages 12.7ppg the remainder of the season, his current average, and lets say we have 20 games left with the 19 remaining on the schedule and 1 MVC tournament game, he'd have 1559 putting him 8th all-time. If he can average 15ppg, he finishes 6th all-time and bumps Odum. If he averaged 18.4ppg he would finish up with 1,673 points and knock Butch Wade out of 5th place by 1 point.


----------



## Daveinth

Jason Svoboda said:


> Key passed Menser to move into 15th place on the All-Time scoring list today.
> 
> He has 1305 points. Assuming he averages 12.7ppg the remainder of the season, his current average, and lets say we have 20 games left with the 19 remaining on the schedule and 1 MVC tournament game, he'd have 1559 putting him 8th all-time. If he can average 15ppg, he finishes 6th all-time and bumps Odum. If he averaged 18.4ppg he would finish up with 1,673 points and knock Butch Wade out of 5th place by 1 point.


Just wondering if Key plays the extra year what do they do with the points he scores next year ? Asterisk?


----------



## DyedBlue

No one puts an asterisk on players who used four years to amass their points when for years freshmen were not eligible.    If the points are scored legally under current NCAA rules, why should there be any notation?


----------



## 4Q_iu

imagine what Bird would have scored w/ 4-years AND a 3-point shot...


----------



## TreeTop

Whoops, wrong thread.


----------



## sycamorebacker

DyedBlue said:


> No one puts an asterisk on players who used four years to amass their points when for years freshmen were not eligible.    If the points are scored legally under current NCAA rules, why should there be any notation?


And now we could have players with 5 years.


----------



## Bluethunder

Tyreke thank you for four great years. It was a pleasure to watch you play and grow from year to year. You represented yourself, your family and this university in a first class manner at all times.  You are one of the best to ever wear the uniform here and will be missed.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Bluethunder said:


> Tyreke thank you for four great years. It was a pleasure to watch you play and grow from year to year. You represented yourself, your family and this university in a first class manner at all times.  You are one of the best to ever wear the uniform here and will be missed.



Tyreke's unofficial career ##

1,650 pts (#6 all-time)
153 3-ptrs (#7 all-time)
498 rbs
196 assists
108 steals
114 games
97 starts


----------



## tennessee

There's talk down here that Tennessee is interested in Key as a graduate transfer.


----------



## Huntr1970

I have heard that rumor also but I really don't think he will leave ISU.He is keeping things to himself he will let everyone know soon.I talked with his close family and they said he hasn't even told them.


----------



## Huntr1970

Huntr1970 said:


> I have heard that rumor also but I really don't think he will leave ISU.He is keeping things to himself he will let everyone know soon.I talked with his close family and they said he hasn't even told them.


I have found a few articles that say Tn. has reached out to Tyreke.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Here's another fan hoping that Key comes back next season.


----------



## Bingoman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387451583240327169Will be returning for a 5th year of eligibility. Monumental additional/retention.


----------



## BrokerZ

Holy shit this is awesome!


----------



## Huntr1970

Can't wait to watch with this new style of play.


----------



## pbutler218

Awesome news!! Good luck and thanks for returning to the Sycamores Tyreke!!


----------



## Southgrad07

Very happy to see him back for another year! Great young man and representative for the community! Now lets get some frontcourt help and send him off with a big season


----------



## meistro

Great news, looking forward to watching you in blue and white for another year.


----------



## bluestreak

outf***ingstanding!


----------



## TreeTop




----------



## jben

As mentioned by        Southgrad07.....let's go get a couple bigs to help.
Glad to have Tyreke back.....Go Sycamores!!!!


----------



## pbutler218

Does anyone have any input as to Tyreke's status going forward? Is he eligible to come back and if so won't our coaches need to know in a timely manner for recruiting purposes?


----------



## meistro

pbutler218 said:


> Does anyone have any input as to Tyreke's status going forward? Is he eligible to come back and if so won't our coaches need to know in a timely manner for recruiting purposes?


Yes, he is eligible to come back and I believe he is planning on that. I'm sure JS knows his plans.


----------



## pbutler218

meistro said:


> Yes, he is eligible to come back and I believe he is planning on that. I'm sure JS knows his plans.


Great! I hope he does. I think he would definitely thrive in a JS system. He would certainly give us a go-to player in end-game scenarios. Also, I think it would help him with his future development as well.


----------



## child

He needs to show the pros he can still play effectively, I bet he comes back.


----------



## IndyMitchell

Does anybody have inside info on what he's studying?  Maybe that is a factor too.  Having a 6th free year of school would have been nice.


----------



## pbutler218

According to Coach Schertz speaking to Luke Martin pregame Tyreke has decided to move on from ISU. Apparently wants to play at a Power 5 school. Good luck to him. Very disappointing for us Sycamore fans.


----------



## meistro

Can't blame him, we will be in rebuilding mode for a couple years. He can go to a big school and have a chance to make the tournament. I just hope it's not IU.


----------



## hans1950

Good for him. Barring the injury he would have played this season for ISU. He has undoubtedly been actively  recruited by someone and that's ok. Good luck Tyreke.


----------



## BlueBleeder

I am trying hard not to be extremely frustrated about this.  It is his life and he has to make the choices that are best for him.....but what is different about next year?  Does he no longer like CS?  Did some other school come and whisper in his ear?  I feel this team would have won 20+ games with a healthy Tyreke....so apparently that won't be good enough for him next year.  Whatever....good luck i guess, but damn this sucks!  I fully expected he'd go pro or come back....the big middle finger and going somewhere else was not on my radar.


----------



## Hooper

BlueBleeder said:


> I am trying hard not to be extremely frustrated about this.  It is his life and he has to make the choices that are best for him.....but what is different about next year?  Does he no longer like CS?  Did some other school come and whisper in his ear?  I feel this team would have one 20+ games with a healthy Tyreke....so apparently that won't be good enough for him next year.  Whatever....good luck i guess, but damn this sucks!  I fully expected he'd go pro or come back....the big middle finger and going somewhere else was not on my radar.


Schertz intimated there were other "people in his ear."  No doubt he is being told by outsiders (agents and other coaches) his value in Europe will go up if he showcases his skills on a bigger stage.


----------



## BlueBleeder

Hooper said:


> Schertz intimated there were other "people in his ear."  No doubt he is being told by outsiders (agents and other coaches) his value in Europe will go up if he showcases his skills on a bigger stage.


And I think thats such bullshit.  You dont have to be on a "big" stage to show you are good.  The MVC is a well respected league and the top players from it all get good looks for professional careers.  This just stinks real bad of foul play and behind the curtain dealings.  I hope he has a change of heart, but damn what a blow.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I don't think he will "shine" at a high major program.


----------



## IndyMitchell

Seeing Jake Laravia playing so well may be a factor as well.  He has shown that he was definitely talented enough to play in any league.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyMitchell said:


> Seeing Jake Laravia playing so well may be a factor as well.  He has shown that he was definitely talented enough to play in any league.



Yep. Size travels.


----------



## pbutler218

This seems like a real gut punch to ISU and coach Schertz. We definitely need to recruit some scoring punch now.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Personally, if I'm him, I'm going to Europe immediately and not playing another year of college basketball. My guess is you're going to see him wind up at Tennessee or something "closer to home" and that could refer to the voices statement from Schertz. Or you may see him at Wake and then you'll know exactly who it likely was.

For those that have asked about salaries, here you go:









						Overseas Basketball Salaries - Earnings by Country
					

Overseas basketball salaries are on the mind of every aspiring player. This article will answer how much players are making overseas!




					europrobasket.com


----------



## BrokerZ

Good luck to Tyreke.  I'll be dissapointed if he chooses to play another year of college ball and not at ISU, but so be it.

Also, it's time to move forward in the Schertz era.  Time to see what he can do recruiting a full roster and developing the players he brings in.


----------



## sycamorebacker

BrokerZ said:


> Good luck to Tyreke.  I'll be dissapointed if he chooses to play another year of college ball and not at ISU, but so be it.
> 
> Also, it's time to move forward in the Schertz era.  Time to see what he can do recruiting a full roster and developing the players he brings in.


I think he is off to a good start, but we'll have to see if he can get them to rebound and play defense.  The two committed guys are good shooters and see the floor.


----------



## treeman

Key gave us 4 great years of college bball. Really couldn't blame him for going pro, but man does it sting that he is just going to a different school. With the spurt that he had going closing last season I thought he would average 20+ next time he wore the Sycamore blue. Just wasn't meant to be. Good luck to him on his next stop.


----------



## swsycamore

treeman said:


> Key gave us 4 great years of college bball. Really couldn't blame him for going pro, but man does it sting that he is just going to a different school. With the spurt that he had going closing last season I thought he would average 20+ next time he wore the Sycamore blue. Just wasn't meant to be. Good luck to him on his next stop.


I'm crushed


----------



## BlueBleeder

I want to make it clear that I fully support him doing what he thinks is best, but it is a real gut punch to leave for another college. , if that is what he chooses.  I don't think Coach is too happy about these "voices".  He seemed irritated when he was telling Luke Martin about the situation.


----------



## meistro

Thank you, Tyreke, for being a great Sycamore on and off the court. Best of luck in the future!


----------



## sycamorebacker

meistro said:


> Thank you, Tyreke, for being a great Sycamore on and off the court. Best of luck in the future!


I believe his mother was coming to every game.  It would be appropriate for him to play closer to home.


----------



## Bluethunder

I’m like others in that I’m disappointed he won’t be wearing blue next year (or at least ISU blue) but he gave us everything he has for four years on the court and I can’t really blame him for not wanting to spend the last year of college ball on a rebuild.

Hopefully he can go somewhere that can get him to the NCAA tournament and he can play in front of more than 125 fans on a nightly basis.

The young man has been a model representative for the school and program from day one and I look forward to watching him play wherever he ends up


----------



## bluestreak

Be interesting to find out the identity of "whisperers." If its an ex-coach I am going to have to reevaluate my opinions of certain people.


----------



## IndyTreeFan




----------



## TreeTop

Thank you Tyreke! One of the best ballers in ISU history.

And as Schertz said, the door remains open for you if you change your mind


----------



## FanSinceArenaDays

A coach looking for a job could "deliver him" as part of his resume which would be an ulterior selfish motive & not necessarily in Tyreke's best interest or maybe he just wants to play closer to home in the SEC; hoping it is the latter and would wish him well.


----------



## child

Surprised, but he needs to go EURO now if he can. He might get hurt or not get anticipated PT, but best of luck, and don't let the door hit you in the ass. GO state we need guys that want to be here.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

child said:


> Surprised, but he needs to go EURO now if he can. He might get hurt or not get anticipated PT, but best of luck, and don't let the door hit you in the ass. GO state we need guys that want to be here.



Yepp.  If he goes to Tennessee and avg. 10ppg, 4rpg & 2ast. does that earn him a better contract than what will be available this year?

Tyreke seems to be a homebody, so he very well may play this next season closer to home @ a P5 and have no intentions of playing overseas.


----------



## BankShot

FanSinceArenaDays said:


> A coach looking for a job could "deliver him" as part of his resume which would be an ulterior selfish motive & not necessarily in Tyreke's best interest or maybe he just wants to play closer to home in the SEC; hoping it is the latter and would wish him well.


Hmmm...are you suggesting an IDENTITY behind a "voice?"


----------



## pbutler218

Has anyone ever heard of tampering before player enters transfer portal? Think that might have happened here? We'll see!!


----------



## BankShot

Secrets of the college basketball transfer portal: Rampant tampering, back-channel deals and ‘a f—ed-up cycle’
					

“Bro, after we played a mid-major earlier this season, a kid leaned in after the game and was like, Yo, hit me up at the end of the season."




					theathletic.com


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Interestingly timed tweet by ISU Compliance...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496931849221849097


----------



## pbutler218

hans1950 said:


> Good for him. Barring the injury he would have played this season for ISU. He has undoubtedly been actively  recruited by someone and that's ok. Good luck Tyreke.


WRONG!!!!!!! NOT OK!!!!!!!


----------



## hans1950

pbutler218 said:


> WRONG!!!!!!! NOT OK!!!!!!!


I actually mean't it was ok for him to leave if that was his choice. Tampering is not ok but I'm sure it will happen regularly from now on.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bluestreak said:


> Be interesting to find out the identity of "whisperers." If its an ex-coach I am going to have to reevaluate my opinions of certain people.



Just to clarify, I was pointing to Wake's coach Steve Forbes, who was buddies with Greg Lansing from his time in the Valley. All those guys talk all the time and I'm sure Greg gave a huge thumbs up for Jake LaRavia and we know he would do the same for Tyreke Key as he always spoke glowingly about him.

That said, I still think his best play is heading overseas. Americans have an even smaller window over there since many of those European teams have a limit to how many Americans they can have per club -- like only 2 or 3 of their roster IIRC can be Americans or it may even be non-nationals. I don't think another year of college film will do anything for him and, in fact, if he went from being "the man" at Indiana State to just a supporting piece at a HM, it could hurt his pro prospects. Definitely needs to pick his spot wisely.

Now, if he doesn't care about playing professionally and instead just wants to play HM ball to prove it to himself and play in an NCAA tournament, more power to him.


----------



## BankShot

http://fs.ncaa.org/Docs/eligibility_center/Transfer/OneTime_Transfer.pdf?fbclid=IwAR0R6OCSWhepjrJX4OL6CdD-A4ZfS6CJZMOTFNVjQCKcsE5Ln_YTWagUlNs


----------



## FanSinceArenaDays

IndyTreeFan said:


> Interestingly timed tweet by ISU Compliance...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496931849221849097


A warning shot maybe? All it takes is suspicion to file a claim to challenge an athlete's eligibility down the road.


----------



## BrokerZ

I think we all need to come to grips with the Tyreke playing at a different, probably Power-5 school next year. Schertz seemed pretty convinced that was the case in the UNI pre-game interview.

Tyreke is a small, small town kid. What motivates him may be very different than what motivates others. He may have barely traveled outside of TN before coming to ISU, so it’s not unreasonable to think he may not want to be a basketball globetrotter. Just a thought.


----------



## 4Q_iu

BrokerZ said:


> I think we all need to come to grips with the Tyreke playing at a different, probably Power-5 school next year. Schertz seemed pretty convinced that was the case in the UNI pre-game interview.
> 
> Tyreke is a small, small town kid. What motivates him may be very different than what motivates others. He may have barely traveled outside of TN before coming to ISU, so it’s not unreasonable to think he may not want to be a basketball globetrotter. Just a thought.



Celina, Tenn isn't much larger than the French Lick-West Baden Springs MSA...  maybe, just maybe that will be a motivate him to see the world in person, using basketball as a ticket to those travels

Just a thought


----------



## BrokerZ

4Q_iu said:


> Celina, Tenn isn't much larger than the French Lick-West Baden Springs MSA...  maybe, just maybe that will be a motivate him to see the world in person, using basketball as a ticket to those travels
> 
> Just a thought


True. I also grew up in a small down of 1,300 people, and that motivated me to get out and see the world outside of our county lines. There are several others there, though, that much prefer that comfort and will never step out. I have no idea which way Tyreke leans, but it’s possible he would rather stay and play another gear or college ball before leaving the country for years.


----------



## bigsportsfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500204758409388038


----------



## pbutler218

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504158542986723333


----------



## sycamorebacker

I think Key is going to be limited if he is trying to move up.  I don't think he is good enough to fit in with a good high major team.  There is not a huge demand for 2 guards his size.  
The high majors are loaded with taller players that can blow right by him and can shoot.


----------



## pbutler218

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512097495643480066


----------



## bigsportsfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512506440174514183


----------



## pbutler218

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586174782453780482


----------



## Bluethunder

Go get ‘em Tyreke!!!!


----------



## BankShot

How Tyreke Key used Tennessee's loaded preseason to regain his rhythm
					

FRISCO, Texas — Tennessee coaches had a message for Tyreke Key at halftime on Sunday’s closed scrimmage against Michigan State at Thompson-Boling Arena. They




					247sports.com


----------

